# Post a pic of your ideal mate look wise



## jinxu

This thread is from a different forum that caught on real big there. I didn't find anything like it on here. So I just thought I create one.

Like the title say just post a picture of someone you find attractive.

Here's my top 2:










Leah Dizon










Jose Maran


----------



## MikeyManly




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## SummerRae

Ugh, it's not working for me.. How do you get a picture on here?


----------



## jinxu

SummerRae said:


> Ugh, it's not working for me.. How do you get a picture on here?


There's a button that looks like a triangle inside a square at the top. You just need to insert a link to an image onto it.


----------



## jinxu

So far there's three guys that like brunettes. It's this an SAS thing or something???


----------



## Kml5111

jinxu said:


> So far there's three guys that like brunettes. It's this an SAS thing or something???


I like brunettes too.


----------



## Sacrieur

Blood comes standard.


----------



## Mr Bacon

Another brunette fan reporting for duty! Nothing like a slightly tan skin, black/brown hair, curves & a lovely behind.


----------



## Elad

Mr Bacon said:


> Another brunette fan reporting for duty! Nothing like a slightly tan skin, black/brown hair, curves & a lovely behind.


so much this.


----------



## crimeclub

I'm only keeping with the brunette trend because Audrey Hepburn was a brunette.

Also because brunettes are hot.

How did so much class fit in one woman?


----------



## Heartbreaker

*My ideal mate?*


----------



## Rixy

Wait, is this a thread where we post pictures of what we want our mates to look like? Or just a thread for hot people? Because we have two of the latter.


----------



## KelsKels

Can we turn this thread into "photoshop (or paint-shop if youre poor like me) all of your crushes into one ideal person"? I feel like that would make for very interesting results. Heres my contribution:


----------



## komorikun




----------



## probably offline




----------



## KelsKels

probably offline said:


>


Daww.. :')

Who the hell took this picture though?


----------



## komorikun

I don't know how he got a cat to get near the water. I do like cat men though.


----------



## shelbster18

Or him. I prefer the first one, though.


----------



## jinxu

likeaspacemonkey said:


> I tend to prefer brunettes, add me to those guys :yes


There's more to life then just brunettes. Just saying. hehe.


----------



## Mr Bacon

crimeclub said:


> I look like a white more average looking version of this guy. We should probably get married.


----------



## komorikun

Why did he delete it? He is cute.


----------



## Double Entendre

I was looking for a blow-up doll and found this :yes


----------



## Parsnip

Double Entendre said:


> I was looking for a blow-up doll and found this :yes


That face will haunt my dreams tonight.

----------------------------------------------

How would my ideal mate look? I don't know, whenever I try to imagine any sort of ideal the image is blurry and indistinct. I know what I find attractive to look at, but have no idea how that would translate to the physical ideal in a real partner.

With that said I'd hope the ideal would at least look relatively pleasant.


----------



## jinxu

likeaspacemonkey said:


> True dat, true dat, hotness comes in many forms. But there's something about the dark haired female that I automatically like. The darker the hotter. Maybe it's my naturally antisocial brain's rejection to the stereotype, ya know, just to go against the current. Who knows


Maybe it could be SA. People would like blondes tend to have more optimistic personalities. Blondes are known to be fun you know. Just a thought.


----------



## jinxu

For me. I like brunettes but for some reason I attract blondes. I still have no idea why.


----------



## DarrellLicht

jinxu said:


> For me. I like brunettes but for some reason I attract blondes. I still have no idea why.


LOL, It's the same way for me.

Not that they get turned down for being blonde particularly.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

probably offline said:


>


He really needs to get his tiling re-done..


----------



## MiMiK




----------



## Mlochail

Whatever girl has hands and nails like these. Woudl totally do her manicure, forever.










Deal with it 8)

Hot, perfect, model?? Hands nothing special? nothx. Below average? Godly hands? COME HERE

No one ever has though. It's mostly an Asian thing. Thank god Asians are the majority of the world.

Yes, I'm obsessed with female hands.


----------



## Classified

Hair color is the weird one. I like blondes and red heads, but 95% of the girls I've had crushes on have been brunette.


----------



## brooke_brigham

*Paul Walker*

...


----------



## Iced

3rd woman in the first row, if I can get a raise and negotiate some financing with my bank, then the 1st girl in the second row.


----------



## louiselouisa

komorikun said:


>


who's he? and even an image search doesn't help!


----------



## Charmander

Iced said:


> 3rd woman in the first row, if I can get a raise and negotiate some financing with my bank, then the 1st girl in the second row.


D: What is that? Looks like some creepy bring your sex doll to work day.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Charmander said:


> D: What is that? Looks like some creepy bring your sex doll to work day.


lol! At first I thought all the more realistic looking dolls were people, but then realised nope everyone female there seems to be 100% synthetic.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

MiMiK said:


>


:yes


----------



## Rixy

Iced said:


> 3rd woman in the first row, if I can get a raise and negotiate some financing with my bank, then the 1st girl in the second row.


Wait a minute, the two in the back right are a sex doll and yet another sex doll.

Sex dolls have their own sex dolls!?

Heh...sex doll.


----------



## Rocklover639

Mary Elizabeth winstead. Oh god the things I'd do to her.


----------



## EndlessBlu

The Hex Maniac trainers from the new Pokemon games. I'm dead serious.


----------



## Owl-99

Iced said:


> 3rd woman in the first row, if I can get a raise and negotiate some financing with my bank, then the 1st girl in the second row.


These men are winning. :clap


----------



## Live




----------



## feels

EndlessBlu said:


>


I'm happy to see that someone else thinks she's a total cutie. 
(nice avatar by the way)


----------



## crimeclub

Norah Jones, probably my favorite female vocalist, and she's pretty attractive.


----------



## Ender

I'm a big fan of The Walking Dead


----------



## PHD in Ebonics




----------



## Mersault

Just the average Theron.


----------



## EndlessBlu

feels said:


> I'm happy to see that someone else thinks she's a total cutie.
> (nice avatar by the way)


Thank you :3 her looks actually kind of reminds me of Tomoko from WataMote haha


----------



## MiMiK




----------



## diamondheart89

Phesonance.


----------



## blue2

..Kelly brook I guess..


----------



## komorikun

louiselouisa said:


> who's he? and even an image search doesn't help!


It's a secret.


----------



## MiMiK

Rocklover639 said:


> Mary Elizabeth winstead. Oh god the things I'd do to her.


dayum


----------



## BelowtheCurrent

Some of these are hilarious.

Logan Lerman, or something similar.


----------



## Jesuszilla

Rocklover639 said:


> Mary Elizabeth winstead. Oh god the things I'd do to her.


Jesuszilla she is stunning


----------



## FunkyFedoras

Chester See. ;D


----------



## louiselouisa

komorikun said:


> It's a secret.


aw damn, if it's somebody in real life, I envy you lol


----------



## hammerfast




----------



## blue2

hammerfast said:


>


----------



## H i

I find a lot of people attractive so this is hard for me. More so i find an emotional attraction to outweigh physical attractiveness.

I do find tattoos to be really sexy though. So, I like girls with tattoos .


----------



## Bawsome




----------



## crystaltears

I have unrealistic expectations thanks to kdramas T_T


----------



## AFoundLady

Hobbie Stuart <3









Gaspard Ulliel *.*









I have a thing for guys with brown hair lol. :3


----------



## Kalliber

Rixy said:


> Wait a minute, the two in the back right are a sex doll and yet another sex doll.
> 
> Sex dolls have their own sex dolls!?
> 
> Heh...sex doll.


Lol


----------



## Raphael200




----------



## Idontgetit

Raphael200 said:


>


Kinky


----------



## starburst93

Look and personality wise, Andy Samberg.


----------



## Deuce92

starburst93 said:


> Look and personality wise, Andy Samberg.


Lol, now there's a man I might turn gay for. :b

"Crushing *****, marry a man!"


----------



## shelbster18

Raphael200 said:


>


That heart looks so yummy. :3


----------



## GangsterOfLove

Maybe this:


----------



## Mlochail

TheThinker11 said:


> Maybe this:


Hi Olivia.


----------



## Derailing

EndlessBlu said:


> The Hex Maniac trainers from the new Pokemon games. I'm dead serious.


The way she's hypnotized by those balls tho!


----------



## meepie

[insert future husband/life partner's face here]


----------



## mattiemoocow

BROWN EYES BROWN HAIR DIMPLES CROOKED SMILE CUTE NOSE BABYFACE YES PLS :3


----------



## visualkeirockstar

She's beautiful.


----------



## The Islander




----------



## GangsterOfLove

Mlochail said:


> Hi Olivia.


----------



## Testsubject

She is soooo sexy. Those eyes....She also has a nice rack.


----------



## AlchemyFire

Calm down I'm joking


----------



## monotonous




----------



## diamondheart89

monotonous said:


>


:shock

well dayum
Those things are like, bigger than her head.


----------



## crimeclub

Testsubject said:


> She is soooo sexy. Those eyes....She also has a nice rack.


Yyyyyep, those eyes.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

her


----------



## Valtron

Those eyes...


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Some of these people probably spend 4 hours getting their hair and makeup done every time they show their face in public. Oddly, I haven't seen one woman who looks really good to me in the whole thread. Maybe I'm just really picky.


----------



## Mr Bacon

monotonous said:


>


I find these huge-boobed Japanese chicks absolutely laughable. I never understood the hype about them on porn sites :lol


----------



## TheClown7

She's PERFECT!


----------



## Tokztero




----------



## Elad

..










god bless you sweden


----------



## NoHeart

Get in my bed right now! You psychosis only makes my penis harder!


----------



## mattiemoocow

Elad said:


> ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> god bless you sweden


Ugh
girls like her [and so many others] are the reason i'm always going to hate myself
How do females even get themselves to that level of perfection, she doesn't even have a single flaw and it's not fair, I swear it's like 80% of women are perfection and the rest of us are just screwed


----------



## AceEmoKid

Bawsome said:


>


:yes Agreed.

Yolandi, or any of these lovely individuals:


----------



## Owl-99




----------



## Elad

mattiemoocow said:


> Ugh
> girls like her [and so many others] are the reason i'm always going to hate myself
> How do females even get themselves to that level of perfection, she doesn't even have a single flaw and it's not fair, I swear it's like 80% of women are perfection and the rest of us are just screwed


Its the same for us guys, it happens and thats life I guess.

sux.


----------



## tbyrfan

mattiemoocow said:


> Ugh
> girls like her [and so many others] are the reason i'm always going to hate myself


Amen.

It must be nice to not want to rip your face off all the time.


----------



## meepie

tbyrfan said:


> Amen.
> 
> It must be nice to not want to rip your face off all the time.


This thread shouldn't get anyone down :squeeze. I'd take it as just another "post a picture of your favorite celebrity/cutest person" thread. It says ideal mate. We don't live in an ideal world. :yes


----------



## crimeclub

tbyrfan said:


> Amen.
> 
> It must be nice to not want to rip your face off all the time.


I've dated a few beautiful women before, once the spell of their looks wore off after 2 or 3 months it was usually their unrelatable/uninteresting personalities that made me want to rip my face off. I won't generalize like that against all beautiful women, but I will say that if this was called "What women would you marry with no option to divorce" this thread would be exploding with "the girl next door".


----------



## A Void Ant

So, so pretty... :|


----------



## Mr Bacon

mattiemoocow said:


> Ugh
> How do females even get themselves to that level of perfection, she doesn't even have a single flaw and it's not fair, I swear it's like 80% of women are perfection and the rest of us are just screwed


80% of women certainly aren't perfection.

And that Swedish blond is a bit skinny for my taste. I wanna see some curves!


----------



## hammerfast




----------



## Joeality




----------



## mattiemoocow

hammerfast said:


> -big emma watson photo-


Ah, emma watson
Someone whose beauty i can fully appreciate in a way that doesn't make me want to die



Mr Bacon said:


> 80% of women certainly aren't perfection.
> 
> And that Swedish blond is a bit skinny for my taste. I wanna see some curves!


Yea, curves are nice but a pretty face always wins out even over a girl with a perfect rack and tiny waist or whatever



tbyrfan said:


> Amen.
> 
> It must be nice to not want to rip your face off all the time.


I know right
Can you even imagineee



Elad said:


> Its the same for us guys, it happens and thats life I guess.
> 
> sux.


Yep ;-;


----------



## redblurr

Aj lee


----------



## MiMiK




----------



## Persephone The Dread

The first step on the road to crazy cat lady


----------



## Milco

Persephone The Dread said:


> The first step on the road to crazy cat lady


Hmm.. Crazy cat ladies usually aren't depicted having kittens. ..owning kittens, not.. no, better not go there..
But more like this 










Also..
People shouldn't feel too down about whom others consider 'ideal'.
To most people, looks are only a secondary feature, so not many people are all that picky when it comes to that.


----------



## JH1983

Alyson Hannigan








Morgan Smith Goodwin aka The Wendy's Girl









Cintia Dicker

There may be a pattern here...


----------



## crimeclub

JH1983 said:


> There may be a pattern here...


Into the redheads eh? Alison Hannigan is way cute, both her looks and her personality, I want to marry her character in HIMYM.


----------



## h00dz

Persephone The Dread said:


> The first step on the road to crazy cat lady


I like cats


----------



## JH1983

crimeclub said:


> Into the redheads eh? Alison Hannigan is way cute, both her looks and her personality, I want to marry her character in HIMYM.


I haven't seen much of that show. She's actually married to Alexis Denisov. He played Wesley on Buffy and Angel. They met on the show. I've got the DVD's of Buffy and it's in the special features. She's definitely hot though and has a cool personality.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Milco said:


> Hmm.. Crazy cat ladies usually aren't depicted having kittens. ..owning kittens, not.. no, better not go there..
> But more like this


You're right, they obviously all buy grown up cats instead. I will have to break the mould on this one and be crazy kitten/cat lady instead.



h00dz said:


> I like cats


Cats are pretty cool. Plus with their obvious plans for future world domination, it's best to get on their good side now.


----------



## thekp




----------



## Bedouin

I've posted this elsewhere in the forums actually, I just can't get over the hotness x_x

















I mean Idk where does one draw the line with these sorts of threads? My tastes are just too expansive for there to be an ideal. And if there is one, it's way too specific and based off of preferences I have due to past interests and it compiles many of the common traits of the girls who I liked or found attractive. So in essence Idk if such a girl exists, and google searching certainly won't help me find such an image.


----------



## MindOverMood

thekp said:


> snip


Smooth.


----------



## Shingo

Yeah Ellen Page has a huge forehead, she's only 5 feet, she has a weird style, she's slim and has a flat chest. But there's something about her and females that resemble her which I find attractive


----------



## msax21

Barbara Palvin










Miranda Kerr










Kristina Romanova (girl from Avicii's 'Wake Me Up')


----------



## Mlochail

mattiemoocow said:


> Ugh
> girls like her [and so many others] are the reason i'm always going to hate myself
> How do females even get themselves to that level of perfection, she doesn't even have a single flaw and it's not fair, I swear it's like 80% of women are perfection and the rest of us are just screwed


She's not attractive(to me). Infact, most pics of girls in this thread aren't.


----------



## kate7

drew pare


----------



## Valtron

Shingo said:


> Yeah Ellen Page has a huge forehead, she's only 5 feet, she has a weird style, she's slim and has a flat chest. But there's something about her and females that resemble her which I find attractive


Yes, I completely agree. Cute tomboys are under-appreciated.


----------



## thisismeyo

Shingo said:


> Yeah Ellen Page has a huge forehead, she's only 5 feet, she has a weird style, she's slim and has a flat chest. But there's something about her and females that resemble her which I find attractive


+1 yea me too


----------



## brooke_brigham




----------



## cinnamonqueen




----------



## Shingo

Valtron said:


> Yes, I completely agree. Cute tomboys are under-appreciated.


Yeah, something about them just make me melt. I just love when I can play sports or video games with a girl and these girls can really understand guys and they don't care about how they dress yet still look amazing regardless of their outfits


thisismeyo said:


> +1 yea me too


Glad I'm not alone. All my friends find it weird that I like girls who are similar to Ellen Page.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

OM NOM NOM NOM


----------



## shelbster18

An older version of Butters would be nice. :3

He's so cute on the show. I love his voice. Hehe. Not in that way. I make it sound like he's real. xD


----------



## calichick

This is my ideal mate.

He has dark hair and eyes, he's hairy in all the right places, he's tan, he's muscular, his eyebrows are full and his eyes are deep set. He has that look in his eyes. Of dominance. He's strong and tall and sexy.

Come to think of it, my dad kind of looked like this. I may just have a daddy complex.


----------



## JustRachel

cinnamonqueen said:


>


Oh my. *drools*


----------



## TrippyKaz

Well this is awkward for me cuz I like guys AND girls... (But never dated a guy until now), but here goes, I'll just post both LOL...


----------



## TrippyKaz

*Same guy and same girl in both pics


----------



## BrookeHannigan

mattiemoocow said:


> Ugh
> girls like her [and so many others] are the reason i'm always going to hate myself
> How do females even get themselves to that level of perfection, she doesn't even have a single flaw and it's not fair, I swear it's like 80% of women are perfection and the rest of us are just screwed


really? wow thats quite sad actually
nor do i think this girl is anything special
she is incredibly orange looking,probably quite photoshopped/edited(like who doesnt do that nowadays? esp. women)
pictures are never a realistic image of someone i know ton of people who look very good in their pics and not so good in real life,yaay photoshop!:boogie


----------



## DottedLine

Vincent Cassel. So f**king hot.


----------



## Elad

dark haired girls










edit; actually just googled this image to find a smaller one and turns out she has nudes everywhere. mystery=destroyed.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

blue_blue said:


>


Oh lawd, wish I had his arms! >_<


----------



## GirlAfraid23

Tom Felton and To,m Hiddleston


----------



## Just Lurking

calichick said:


> [calichick's ideal mate]


I don't know, *cali*, he looks pretty white, doesn't he?

Are you feeling OK?


----------



## diamondheart89

Just Lurking said:


> I don't know, *cali*, he looks pretty white, doesn't he?
> 
> Are you feeling OK?


Oh god, not one of those ****** white-breads. :eek


----------



## calichick

Just Lurking said:


> I don't know, *cali*, he looks pretty white, doesn't he?
> 
> Are you feeling OK?


He's not whitebread

Not going to explain for 100th time the difference.


----------



## Just Lurking

calichick said:


> He's not whitebread
> 
> Not going to explain for 100th time the difference.


What if we ask nicely?

_Explain yourself right now, dammit!!_


----------



## scooby

Shingo said:


> Yeah Ellen Page has a huge forehead, she's only 5 feet, she has a weird style, she's slim and has a flat chest. But there's something about her and females that resemble her which I find attractive


They're great because they seem much more relateable and approachable, down to earth and easy going. It also helps that Ellen Page is cute as ****.


----------



## inerameia

You can tell I like brunettes.


----------



## inerameia

j j said:


> I find a lot of people attractive so this is hard for me. More so i find an emotional attraction to outweigh physical attractiveness.
> 
> I do find tattoos to be really sexy though. So, I like girls with tattoos .


Nice


----------



## Bbpuff

I just think this guy is absolutely adorable. I'd prefer someone who's cute over someone who was sexy, with a nice body. I also love guys with this type of hair, I guess it's kind of emo-ish but it's not too overdone. And braces are just a major plus for the cuteness factor. Piercings are also a plus as long as it isn't too abundant. Same goes for tattoos, as long as they aren't tacky c:


















As far as girls go, I think this chick is the cutest thing ever. <3


----------



## calichick

Just Lurking said:


> What if we ask nicely?
> 
> _Explain yourself right now, dammit!!_


I'd like to direct your attention to the instructional graphic below.

The white bread refers to a regional rectangular zone of homogeneous species.

The whitebread does not refer to someone who in fact has lineage from the zone and also outside of the zone.


----------



## herk

i cant really separate looks from personality anymore when it comes to why im attracted to certain girls, but here are some i find pretty ideal


----------



## therealbleach

Shingo said:


> Yeah Ellen Page has a huge forehead, she's only 5 feet, she has a weird style, she's slim and has a flat chest. But there's something about her and females that resemble her which I find attractive


 what is wrong with a big forehead? It means she has a big brain.


----------



## Ricardomg93

Megan Fox was beautiful, i'm not saying she's ugly now but when she was without botox and plastic surgery she was just stunning


----------



## HeavyweightSoul




----------



## GiftofGABA




----------



## GiftofGABA




----------



## Mochyn

Ricardomg93 said:


> Megan Fox was beautiful, i'm not saying she's ugly now but when she was without botox and plastic surgery she was just stunning


 google British actress Lacey Turner she looks like a young megan fox before megan fox went a bit  imo.


----------



## veron




----------



## Bawsome




----------



## Tinky Winky




----------



## Persephone The Dread

Bawsome said:


>


It's Cool girl XD


----------



## Sacrieur

blue_blue said:


>


----------



## MindOverMood

Sacrieur said:


>


----------



## konqz




----------



## Bawsome

Persephone The Dread said:


> It's Cool girl XD


:lol


----------



## Vuldoc

dark, brooding.


----------



## MiMiK

MindOverMood said:


>


holy ****


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

just...perfect


----------



## Transcending




----------



## hobo ranger




----------



## Steinerz

hobo ranger said:


>


Making me moist.


----------



## GiftofGABA

Yeah. She has the perfect tautness (among many other fine attributes; perfect face, proportions, etc.). Thin arms too. I LOVE that.



RenegadeReloaded said:


> just...perfect


----------



## GiftofGABA

SteinerOfThule said:


> Making me moist.


----------



## GiftofGABA

jinxu said:


> This thread is from a different forum that caught on real big there. I didn't find anything like it on here. So I just thought I create one.
> 
> Like the title say just post a picture of someone you find attractive.
> 
> Here's my top 2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leah Dizon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Maran


Yup.


----------



## GiftofGABA

Mr Bacon said:


> Another brunette fan reporting for duty! Nothing like a slightly tan skin, black/brown hair, curves & a lovely behind.
> 
> That's ma girl! Yup, I'm an a** guy 8)


Love. What a stunning creature. God I love pretty girls.


----------



## Derailing

I can only dream...


----------



## FUBAR

But i also like the dark haired rock chick types like Danielle Haim and Lorde.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Nitrogen said:


> Ariel is like a starfish in bed apparently. Stretching out her limbs and clinging onto things&#8230;
> 
> The first night, I ended up curled up at the foot of the bed sorta like a dog, and that's when Ariel grabbed hold of my butt.
> 
> The next night basically I woke up to go to the bathroom at one point and there was an arm draped over my waist and I was being pulled in tight.
> 
> Ariel just couldn't stop touching me in bed!


so was she cosplaying as merlin when she touched ur butt


----------



## jvanb00c

I'd have to have somebody I would know what to do with. I mean I look at some girls and it's just like...I don't know how to handle that. Not saying I go for just a beastly gal but I go for those who are just kind of more beautiful in a way different from your everyday super model. So with that said the best example I can think of is...


----------



## rosecolored

:heart


----------



## MiMiK




----------



## googleamiable




----------



## zareba




----------



## HollaFlower

michael1 said:


>


That's enough internet for today.


----------



## londonguy202

Mr Bacon said:


> Another brunette fan reporting for duty! Nothing like a slightly tan skin, black/brown hair, curves & a lovely behind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's ma girl! Yup, I'm an a** guy 8)


Yes please, So ideal but i doubt she makes good wife


----------



## stuart




----------



## DarrellLicht

stuart said:


>


:afr:afr


----------



## Crimson Lotus

I don't consider myself very demanding in that sense but if we're talking ideals then I really like girls with pale skin, long and straight hair and of relatively slim complexion, with that sweet, intelligent, slightly geeky "girl next door" look. Something like this:


----------



## Levibebop

Not even joking..


----------



## AshleyVictoria

Le sigh


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

:mushy


----------



## Glass Child

A decent competitor.










Requirements- Gotta be a cat of some sort. At least 11/10 anime eyes included.


----------



## cooperativeCreature




----------



## sad vlad

A complete waste of time.


----------



## shelbster18

Pinhead is quite sexy if I do say so myself. I think the magic box thingy makes him pop out more. Gives him that charm. 

Seriously, though. He is. :um If he was real, I'd take him. \(^_^)/...Would be hard kissing him with all those pins. :S


----------



## imabean

I wish I were joking.


----------



## kjwkjw




----------



## MrKappa

Close enough...


----------



## IAMX

brain molko all the way


----------



## Mersault

Goth is always nice, in my view


----------



## CEB32




----------



## Dissonance




----------



## visualkeirockstar

Her.


----------



## MiMiK

kjwkjw said:


>


she looks exactly like aria giovanni :yes


----------



## i suck at life

lets see if this works, anywho..if you cant see him, its gaspard ulliel


----------



## HelpfulHero




----------



## skys

moroff said:


> :afr:afr


y u do dis.


----------



## MoonlitMadness

He just has to be Colin Morgan. No exceptions:


----------



## CEB32

MoonlitMadness said:


> He just has to be Colin Morgan. No exceptions:


Under the effects of his spell?


----------



## hermito

Good enough for me!


----------



## CEB32

hermito said:


> Good enough for me!


Natalie looks different in every photo i see of her lol


----------



## Bawsome




----------



## Schmosby

komorikun said:


> I don't know how he got a cat to get near the water. *I do like cat men though*.












unless you mean










because that's something different


----------



## Schmosby

see I knew I should have saved photos of every pretty women I ever saw, It's difficult for me because I don't seem to find the same types of women attractive as other people, so putting 'pretty women' in to Google brings up pages of women that I find meh at best, I don't really find celebrities or models attractive either, I like women that I see in every day life, I'll have to keep a look out and come back to this.


----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## louiselouisa

Schmosby said:


> see I knew I should have saved photos of every pretty women I ever saw, It's difficult for me because I don't seem to find the same types of women attractive as other people, so putting 'pretty women' in to Google brings up pages of women that I find meh at best, *I don't really find celebrities or models attractive either, I like women that I see in every day life,* I'll have to keep a look out and come back to this.


it's reassuring there are guys who actually think this way haha :b


----------



## hermito

CEB32 said:


> Natalie looks different in every photo i see of her lol


Yes, she is such a qt 3.14.


----------



## GameOverMan

hmm


----------



## londonguy202

Or Karen Gillian


----------



## londonguy202

CEB32 said:


>


Yes Please  Perfect, Always loved Karen Gillian, great Scottish Lass


----------



## beffa

dan smith or likewise (i have that someone likewise but i'd get in trouble for posting his pic so just yah)


----------



## Disgruntled One

*Oh baby baby baby*


----------



## Persephone The Dread

GameOverMan said:


> hmm


Aw I forgot about Lacuna Coil. That brings back memories. They had some good songs.


----------



## Junimoon11

I have a pretty weird taste in men...but their such cuties :b


----------



## londonguy202

Persephone The Dread said:


> Aw I forgot about Lacuna Coil. That brings back memories. They had some good songs.


I knew i remember that pretty face from somewhere. I forget about that band. Amazing songs


----------



## londonguy202

Mindy Kaling

http://collider.com/wp-content/uploads/mindy-kaling-the-mindy-project.jpg


----------



## londonguy202

Persephone The Dread said:


> Aw I forgot about Lacuna Coil. That brings back memories. They had some good songs.


The 1st time i heard Lacuna Coil was on Italian tv on MTV and during Eurovision. Very cool band. Love the song Spellbound


----------



## Persephone The Dread

londonguy202 said:


> The 1st time i heard Lacuna Coil was on Italian tv on MTV and during Eurovision. Very cool band. Love the song Spellbound


I like Heaven's a lie, Comalies, Senzafina and their cover of Enjoy The Silence, Spellbound is a good song too.


----------



## cubanscorpio

this thread is kinda weird. but im kind of inclined to post


----------



## Persephone The Dread

failoutboy said:


> Mate means friend in the UK, right?


... Yes. Though people don't just use it for friends really, it's mostly just used by guys to other guys (usually who they're on good terms with), like a casual way of addressing someone. But 'a mate' is a friend yeah.


----------



## Bawsome




----------



## Persephone The Dread

londonguy202 said:


> Yes Please  Perfect, Always loved Karen Gillian, great Scottish Lass





Clarity's polar bear said:


> Is it just me or does that look less like Karen Gillian than it ought to seeing as it is actually her?
> 
> :yes


lol that's not Karen Gillan, I've seen that mistake made before on another website (possibly tumblr.) I think someone posted the picture somewhere and people started saying it was her for some reason.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Clarity's polar bear said:


> Felicia Day when reverse google searched.


I got someone called Erica something earlier, it doesn't look like Felicia Day either... weird. I think maybe Google is a bit racist XD


----------



## londonguy202

Amanda Drury from cnbc 
http://sportscasualties.files.wordpress.com/2010/06/img_1570.jpg


----------



## londonguy202

failoutboy said:


> Mate means friend in the UK, right?


Yep as a Brit, I still use it and I always mean friend and I also use telly sometimes for television


----------



## londonguy202

Persephone The Dread said:


> I like Heaven's a lie, Comalies, Senzafina and their cover of Enjoy The Silence, Spellbound is a good song too.


I do like their new album. Victims and nothings gets in my way is also good


----------



## coniconon

:heart


----------



## hermito

Needs more Margaery


----------



## Steinerz

Dissonance said:


>


----------



## gow1993

she is kind of old but really like her:


----------



## idoughnutknow

Some random person I saved from google images years ago. No idea who they are but I find them physically perfect in every way.


----------



## MindOverMood

idoughnutknow said:


> Some random person I saved from google images years ago. No idea who they are but I find them physically perfect in every way.


Same girl I think.


----------



## idoughnutknow

mother of god


----------



## LostAndFoun D




----------



## estse

I'm with you all: I have no attraction or desire for real people.


----------



## lzzy

B:heartB


----------



## lunarc

Olya.


----------



## Witchcraft

cinnamonqueen said:


>


Oh God  :yes


----------



## lyricalillusions




----------



## asdf




----------



## Mlochail

Don't have a pic of her


----------



## Russian Red

&
http://cdn1.ouchpress.com/media/celebrities/644/imogen-poots-8536.jpg


----------



## the collector




----------



## the collector




----------



## Darktower776

Chloe Bennett


----------



## Russian Red

Chloe Bennett is gorgeous!


----------



## Darktower776

Russian Red said:


> Chloe Bennett is gorgeous!


She really is.:yes

I've also had a thing for Alexandra Daddario that you posted above after seeing her on It's Always Sunny In Philadelphia and that Radioactive music video.


----------



## Pompeii




----------



## h00dz

Pompeii said:


>


Such hot property guys like this don't stay on the market for long!


----------



## alienbird




----------



## W A N D E R L U S T

^^ She knows where it's at.


----------



## Rickets

h00dz said:


> Such hot property guys like this don't stay on the market for long!


 A Collingwood supporter, that would be right.


----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## WillYouStopDave

h00dz said:


> Such hot property guys like this don't stay on the market for long!


 He has a Hogan stash.


----------



## MuffinMan




----------



## cosmicslop

Grand said:


>


that's really hot. or should i say cold.


----------



## Dark Light

I'm gonna kill spider-man.


----------



## Three Nines Fine




----------



## londonguy202

Legion0451 said:


>


:ditto ^^


----------



## Keyblade

londonguy202 said:


> View attachment 47177


i see what you did there


----------



## lyricalillusions

Grand said:


>


Lol


----------



## Mikebissle

Grand said:


>


Sexual deviant! Pure chocolate all the way, man.


----------



## mezzoforte

Legion0451 said:


>


Wow, she has a great body :eek


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Pompeii said:


>


Minus the VB and mullet of course, that looks kind of a bit like John Cleese in his younger days..


----------



## therealbleach

my life will be complete if I only meet this girl *posts pic of someone in 99.9th percentile attractiveness *


----------



## Wren611

Before Clara Oswald was introduced to Doctor Who, before I'd really known of Jenna Coleman, I'd described my ideal-looking girl to someone, describing exactly how she looks, so it was a bit surreal when she became part of my favourite show. I love it for a whole new reason :b


----------



## Tabris

Bestgirl


----------



## starburst93




----------



## EmptyRoom

It's the smile that does it for me.

Any guy with a smile that can light up the room will have me head over heels.
​


----------



## EmptyRoom

As for women...hrrnnghhhhg


























​


----------



## Baalzebub

I think Keiko Kubota from Kalafina is absolutely gorgeous


----------



## arnie

Still waiting for the first guy to post this lovely girl:










:lol


----------



## mezzoforte

Baalzebub said:


> I think Keiko Kubota from Kalafina is absolutely gorgeous


I met Kalafina at a con and Keiko said I looked cute! She seems so sweet in person.


----------



## Baalzebub

mezzoforte said:


> I met Kalafina at a con and Keiko said I looked cute! She seems so sweet in person.


You met Kalafina?! Now, I'm downright envious of you.


----------



## mezzoforte

Baalzebub said:


> You met Kalafina?! Now, I'm downright envious of you.


Yeah, and they all signed their album for me. :b


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Me and my food harem.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Persephone The Dread said:


> Me and my food harem.


Hah! Great post, Tanya. :b


----------



## Persephone The Dread

JustThisGuy said:


> Hah! Great post, Tanya. :b


I really wish I could grab them all out of my computer screen ._.


----------



## mezzoforte

Persephone The Dread said:


> Me and my food harem.


Food is beautiful. :heart

I'm surprised you didn't post salad cream though. :b


----------



## JustThisGuy

Persephone The Dread said:


> I really wish I could grab them all out of my computer screen ._.


I'm sure everyone posting in this thread is thinking the same thing about their posts.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

mezzoforte said:


> Food is beautiful. :heart
> 
> I'm surprised you didn't post salad cream though. :b


:O good point, I can't believe I forgot that. I could only post 10 images though 



JustThisGuy said:


> I'm sure everyone posting in this thread is thinking the same thing about their posts.


Might get interesting with the 2D posts.


----------



## SmartCar

*My Soulmate.. How I Long To Be United With Thee..*


----------



## Owlfeatures

.


----------



## truant

Based purely on aesthetics: Mélodie Monrose.


----------



## nullptr

Mmmmmmm


----------



## Charmeleon

Yes I eat like a 10 year old...don't judge me xD


----------



## mezzoforte

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Yes I eat like a 10 year old...don't judge me xD


You're not the only one.


----------



## cosmicslop

look at these happy people with pizza. I want to find my right pizza :/


----------



## Keyblade




----------



## mezzoforte

Thextera said:


>


:eek Wow.


----------



## dal user

Thextera said:


>


oh my gosh

whats her name?


----------



## mezzoforte

Rich91 said:


> whats her name?


Anielly Campos


----------



## dal user

mezzoforte said:


> Anielly Campos


Thanks

is she a model?


----------



## mezzoforte

Rich91 said:


> Thanks
> 
> is she a model?


I think so, and I guess she does some nude stuff too?


----------



## dal user

mezzoforte said:


> I think so, and I guess she does some nude stuff too?


Okay

brb


----------



## Keyblade

yeah she's amazing ^^


----------



## Gonzales

good body!
Sweet baby!


----------



## Charmeleon

Appearance wise, I'm all over the place xD. I really, really sure do love me some alternative, tatted up, purple haired girls though


----------



## Mr Bacon

Thextera said:


>


10/10


----------



## UndreamingAwake

Tbh I'm not really one to say "She really *needs* to look like this", but just for the hell of it... No idea who she is, I just googled on some physical traits and found this pic. Witout being all poetic about it, she's freaking gorgeous. And yes I feel like a creep for plucking pics of random women off the internet.


----------



## deeeanabanana

Jung Yunho. No need to say more that Jung freaking Yunho... but I can't help myself, he is my favorite superhero. He should be president! He is the ideal man to ANYONE. No need for Korea to invest in army and send guys to the military, make more guys like Yunho and that'll save the world. He is the most hardworking person I have ever _known_ and he has a heart of gold and then he adds a bit of innocence to everything he does, he seems stupid. But he is really smart, he is!

(But put me in a room with him and I'll start screaming to get out till I faint, you don't put a chunk of smelly cheese next to a beautiful, lean, delicious bar of Swiss chocolate T____T)


----------



## iHeartTrance




----------



## flarf

iHeartTrance said:


>


uh huh


----------



## diamondheart89

Persephone The Dread said:


> (FOODz)
> 
> Me and my food harem.


I've fallen in love and I can't get up.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Levibebop said:


> Not even joking..


I know you're not..

:mushy :mushy :mushy

*Whispers* Hinata


----------



## Elad

the mate in thread title always makes me think of this like some weird eugenics genetic breeding project

but anyway, watched some dark knight rises again and find marion cotillard really attractive, partly the accent i think





































also sort of similar, kat dennings. think i like that smokey eyed red lipstick thing. those lips too though... and she has the perfect body


----------



## moloko

Elad said:


> but anyway, watched some dark knight rises again and find marion cotillard really attractive, partly the accent i think


Right?? I mean, what's not to like?


----------



## Elad

moloko said:


> Right?? I mean, what's not to like?


kat dennings tho


----------



## NeverAFrown_00

Mmmmm. In those clothes, too, please.
<3


----------



## Bawsome

Cutes a million


----------



## Eastcheap

Callsign said:


>


I think you've pretty well hit the nail on the head there.


----------



## cooperativeCreature




----------



## dal user




----------



## pocketbird

I don't have an ideal but I'd marry her in a heartbeat.



















Dark Light said:


> She's the lead actress in the show "Reign". Don't know anything about it but I think I'm gonna start watching just because of her.


YES. I saw her in The Purge and I thought she was stunning.


----------



## bubbletea

deeeanabanana said:


> Jung Yunho.


tvxq... 

well for me it's song joong ki


----------



## Brisby

I wish I had this girl's waist!~

I dunno, if I was a guy, I would find this attractive. :yes


----------



## mezzoforte

^
She has cute shoes


----------



## andy1984

any of these:


----------



## AbsurdistMalarky

She looks genuinely anorexic.


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T

AbsurdistMalarky said:


> She looks genuinely anorexic.


I shall think not!


----------



## AbsurdistMalarky

Dark shadows under her eyes, sunken cheeks. She looks ill


----------



## stevieoo

theres more


----------



## mezzoforte

AbsurdistMalarky said:


> She looks genuinely anorexic.


:con


----------



## stevieoo

so wat i'm a man


----------



## Stilla




----------



## AussiePea

OMG! I LOVE that colour on her!

Can't really find a picture that won't get me into strife as an example of my ideal "look" but pale, darkish long hair and some curves (a booti) wins errrtym.


----------



## markwalters2




----------



## HenDoggy

I posted this on the other cute girl thread but...


----------



## Nylea

^ I don't know who she is, but she's one of the most gorgeous individuals I have ever seen.

Also, I thought about posting a picture, but I don't really have an "ideal mate".


----------



## HenDoggy

Nylea said:


> ^ I don't know who she is, but she's one of the most gorgeous individuals I have ever seen.
> 
> Also, I thought about posting a picture, but I don't really have an "ideal mate".


Shes the younger sister of Mary Kate and Ashley Olsen. Elizabeth Olsen. Shes in Old boy american remake and recently in the remake of Godzilla. Such beautiful girl lol.


----------



## Fat Man

Just Lovely.


----------



## Farideh

Mila Kunis


----------



## TheHippo




----------



## McFly




----------



## idoughnutknow




----------



## Bbpuff

The lady in the purple dress on the right.


----------



## AllToAll

Any man with Dan Stevens' accent will do.


----------



## rymo

TheHippo said:


>


Oh my lanta.....Jasmine my love.....


----------



## VictimEternal

This is my ideal mayte :


----------



## truant

George McFly said:


>


You'd never have to buy her a necklace.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

Sexy!


----------



## truant

Future Mr. truant:










Future Mrs. truant:


----------



## Gus954

*Meisha Tate and Jada Stevens*


----------



## musiclover55

I anit too picky, I just like fine men



















...but tall is a must.


----------



## markwalters2




----------



## Lunar Delta

Enya is probably the prettiest woman I've ever seen, and her music is even prettier.


----------



## markwalters2




----------



## Pearson99

Elad said:


> ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> god bless you sweden


She looks like a skinnier version of my neighbor's girlfriend. She's the only one that says hello to me in this condo, and she doesn't even live here.


----------



## markwalters2

Bawsome said:


>


Ideal for me if less makeup.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

truant said:


> Future Mr. truant:


 Oh, he looks friendly. :lol


----------



## markwalters2

Elad said:


>


It would take the whole night to kiss her from the toes to her upper thigh region.


----------



## Umpalumpa

markwalters2 said:


>


Ive almost started worrying, and then your next two posts returned everything to balance.
Not typical of you.


----------



## MildSA

I've a variety of taste......but for now let me bless y'all with talent beautiful black women since this post has enough white/Asian...some latinas:










?w=565&h=600



















India Arie looks cute even w/ a buzzed hair look...much better than Beyonce's weaves:


----------



## MildSA

musiclover55 said:


> ...but tall is a must.


----------



## musiclover55

MildSA said:


>


Aww, how tall are you?


----------



## Gus954

*Haifa Wehbe and Eve Angel*


----------



## MildSA

musiclover55 said:


> Aww, how tall are you?


5'8"....but I'm blessed where it counts:b


----------



## darkhoboelf




----------



## musiclover55

MildSA said:


> 5'8"....but *I'm blessed where it counts*:b


ooh la la :mushy

I think I'm 5'8 too soo... no biggie :b


----------



## mezzoforte

@musiclover55 @MildSA

opcorn
New SAS couple, plz!


----------



## MildSA

mezzoforte said:


> @*musiclover55* @*MildSA*
> 
> opcorn
> New SAS couple, plz!


musiclover is the side-piece:b, Seeking77 is the wifey. I would like to add mezzo as a cuddling buddy:


----------



## TTSP

a man can dream


----------



## Gus954

*Karima Adebibe*


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Gus954 said:


>


 What's wrong with her foot?


----------



## AussiePea

Nothing?


----------



## Ignopius

I wish people would post the names of these women they post so I can look them up! haha


----------



## Gus954

Sunny Leone


----------



## Gus954

Luscious Lopez


----------



## peachypeach

idoughnutknow said:


>


she's cute.


----------



## 58318

Jane Birkin


----------



## peachypeach

I love him LOL.


----------



## Setolac

peachypeach said:


> I love him LOL.


Your ideal mate is a flamboyant homosexualish invertebrate ?


----------



## peachypeach

Setolac said:


> Your ideal mate is a flamboyant homosexualish invertebrate ?


a loyal man who is a hardworker and never leaves your sides. loves you long time. Oh hell ya! LOL! hahahaha.... what there was too many good looking people here, wanted to spice it up! lol.


----------



## LadyLike

probably offline said:


>


Mmmmm...I'd definitely have my way with him and give him the best bath he's ever had.


----------



## LadyLike

markwalters2 said:


>


I can never get over her beauty when I watch Parks and Rec.


----------



## Pearson99

*Audrey Tautou*










I just think she looks lovely.


----------



## Gus954

Lucy Pinder


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

*Here she is...*










:twisted


----------



## twitchy666

*yeah*

http://www.dahhah.com/2011/11/nines-naomie-harris.html


----------



## DreamAway

:mushy


----------



## jsgt




----------



## vanilla90

Something about Cara Delevingne just does it for me. Girls with decent eyebrows, c'mon stop playing.


----------



## RachRenee

https://feeladelphia.files.wordpress.com/2014/10/o-jesse-williams-facebook.jpg


----------



## Ender

Is copying a picture of another member and posting it in this thread creepy?


----------



## 58318

Ender said:


> Is coping a picture of another member and posting it in this thread creepy?


extremely


----------



## AshleyVictoria

*Jakob Jakobsen*


----------



## villadb

Anduin said:


> I promise that I only watch countdown for the puzzles...


She is perfect, especially her arse, if I may be so crude.


----------



## estse

I'm going out on a limb here is saying Kassie Carlson of local band Guerrilla Toss is ideal to me in the looks dept.:


----------



## Gus954

*Ava Rose*


----------



## Schmosby

Anduin said:


> I promise that I only watch countdown for the puzzles...


I also like her, but from when she was on the gadget show, she looks much cuter in a wooly hat and winter coat riding a go cart.


----------



## jeanny

This thread needs more hot guys.





:yes


----------



## jeanny

:cig


----------



## jeanny

the collector said:


>


Is that your gf?


----------



## estse

Here's more of Kassie Carlson:


----------



## Paper Samurai

probably offline said:


>





LadyLike said:


> Mmmmm...I'd definitely have my way with him and give him the best bath he's ever had.


and that's just the cat! I can only imagine what you'd do to that bloke


----------



## Milco

^
Sadly, reading in the shower didn't work out nearly as well 
But I do have a cat and my place also needs a repaint, so I should still be golden :b


----------



## tbyrfan

probably offline said:


>


That bathroom needs to be redone so badly that it's giving me a headache.


----------



## probably offline

^
I'd forgotten that I had posted that picture. Still pretty ideal, though (◡‿◡✿)


----------



## ghoskin




----------



## Paper Samurai

Milco said:


> ^
> Sadly, reading in the shower didn't work out nearly as well
> But I do have a cat and my place also needs a repaint, so I should still be golden :b


lol, who knew that having a house in a state of disrepair was such a turn on for women. This thread is opening eyes :yes


----------



## Gus954

Sophie Dee


----------



## brothersport

Scruffiness


----------



## CrazyShyOne




----------



## Gus954

Phoenix Marie


----------



## Gus954

Colbie Caillat


----------



## Teflondon

Maybe just a smidgen out of my league. :haha


----------



## AussiePea

Well I've stumbled upon aesthetic perfection so...


----------



## herk

:eyes


----------



## thetown

Yay... asian girls are so cute.


----------



## LolaViola




----------



## VictimEternal

The matrix girl , her bruises made her even more exy !


----------



## VictimEternal

This french lady everyone knows










And the everlasting










Also , this lady , and her role in Dead silence , she was incredible


----------



## Fairykins

♡


----------



## GGTFM

Whatever they are on the inside is how I see them on the outside.


----------



## TabbyTab




----------



## 0blank0

[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

Mmm mmm mmm is all i can say.


----------



## SuperSky

Perhaps...


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa

Darwin Smith.

Such a qt


----------



## SupaDupaFly




----------



## Bawsome




----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## TabbyTab

karenw said:


> :lol mr chunks


Don't make fun of my man. He took this pic while at Brony Con. :lol


----------



## TabbyTab

Milo Thatch pls


----------



## Gus954

TabbyTab said:


>


That's one fat mother****er lmao


----------



## Charmeleon

Maybe..someone like this. I like..different I guess


----------



## forgetmylife

that awkward moment when you post a picture of someone from SAS, lulz

idk if I could choose just 1...

But @Bawsome has some good tastes!


----------



## TabbyTab

forgetmylife said:


>


mmm scene queens


----------



## Mr Bacon

I discovered that model called Nicole Mejia. Man, she's near perfection to me. Toned, fit, but still has amazing child-bearing hips, thick thighs, and an amazing a**.




























Boners for days, man.

That girl squats.


----------



## Umpalumpa

AussiePea said:


> Well I've stumbled upon aesthetic perfection so...


Wait a sec... Isnt the first one...?


----------



## AussiePea

lol no.


----------



## goku23

Bawsome said:


>


wow...just wow!
my type exactly!
but im more about personality than looks, and would prefer a woman who has a better personality instead of a woman who is mostly about looks. 
but again...wow! lol


----------



## 7th.Streeter

felicshagrace said:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> Mmm mmm mmm is all i can say.


yes this gets an amen from me ^^ XD

mmmm, I like all men. White,black,hispanic,biracial... whatever

but here goes ''
(samuel from glee) looks like freakin' tarzan ..like.... i would die..just die if he wanted me XD










(max from George Lopez) Yes..just yes 









(malik" skitzo" williams ) he's a youuber/ dancer ... to me he has it all, I love tall, slender guys..then he can dance... LAWDDDD XD .. Im done 









(Jaden smith ) he maybe out there but he's still sexy









(Tre Melvin) another youtuber.. not only is he hella funny but hella sexy as well.. like.. those eyes *__*

his channel is "this is a commentary" I can't count how many times I rolled when I watched <bithches be like 1-3> XD


----------



## Bawsome

goku23 said:


> wow...just wow!
> my type exactly!
> but im more about personality than looks, and would prefer a woman who has a better personality instead of a woman who is mostly about looks.
> but again...wow! lol


Ah yea, personality always matters hugely but sure tis just a picture loike


----------



## MoonlitMadness

My ideal mate I already have. He's my bf and I couldn't ask for more


----------



## Joe




----------



## Gus954

*Charlote Springer*

:heart


----------



## Kevin001

Christina Halkiopoulos, she is like the girl version of me.


----------



## villadb

Mia Malkova. Her eyes and dimples remind me of my old crush, even ignoring her adult movies I think she is perfect


----------



## anxious1998




----------



## S a m

Hahahah aww Paul Rudd is definitely cute.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

Kwon Boa


----------



## TabbyTab

thetah said:


> I'd post a pic of my ideal mate, but I don't think my ex-girlfriend would appreciate me uploading pictures of her.
> 
> Lol.
> 
> ...
> 
> *breaks down in tears*


Lmao probably the saddest thing I've seen tonight


----------



## M0rbid




----------



## Riri11

I have a variety of taste..


----------



## Riri11

villadb said:


> Mia Malkova. Her eyes and dimples remind me of my old crush, even ignoring her adult movies I think she is perfect


oh porn star is your ideal girl  good


----------



## TheEchoingGreen

Using famous figures as the closest examples:

Gal: 









Guy:


----------



## GangsterOfLove

TheEchoingGreen said:


> Using famous figures as the closest examples:
> 
> Gal:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guy:


I like Jean Seberg as well, even though I haven't seen any of her films. I've just read a lot about her. But I really want to see Breathless and her portrayal of Joan of Arc.
Oh, and I love Camus too


----------



## Bored Alien

There's a type i know instantly gets my attention but i can't think of any celebrities that look that way and i wouldn't know how to describe it that would find pics.


----------



## The Linux Guy




----------



## xSam

Not even a lesbian. But for her - I would be


----------



## reaffected




----------



## Koe

i've always found jane asher very beautiful.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

xSam said:


>


 That's an example of a tattoo on a female that isn't entirely unsexy. And that's pretty rare.


----------



## AnetaBenkston




----------



## vicente

A woman who looks like Jane Levy:










Victoria Justice is really pretty and by women's standards she's got a hot body but as a guy I think she'd be hotter if she gained like 10-15 lbs:


----------



## Carlfrukt




----------



## thetown




----------



## imwiththedj




----------



## villadb

vicente said:


> A woman who looks like Jane Levy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victoria Justice is really pretty and by women's standards she's got a hot body but as a guy I think she'd be hotter if she gained like 10-15 lbs:


Jane Levy is one of my favourites as well :yes


----------



## wrongguy

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=61857&stc=1&d=1425790339

Lol


----------



## visualkeirockstar

...


----------



## momentsunset

While I'm not a fan of anything he's acted in, Jamie Dornan is pretty much the most attractive man I've ever seen.










He's so hot I'd let him cheat on me.http://www.socialanxietysupport.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## vanilla90

Natalie Imbruglia pls


----------



## SmartCar

wrongguy said:


> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=61857&stc=1&d=1425790339
> 
> Lol


Sexy :lol


----------



## TabbyTab




----------



## caughtinthematrix

Rita Hayworth is beautiful


----------



## vanilla90

Charlotte Gainsbourg please


----------



## ElectricWizard




----------



## DarrellLicht

Safe to say 99% of what's posted is everyone else's ideal?...


----------



## hanzitalaura

Jakob Dylan <3


----------



## hanzitalaura

Adrien Brody


----------



## hanzitalaura

Paul Dano


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

My ideal mate is in the office right behind my desk.  I won't be posting a picture of him of course.


----------



## herk

these 2 girls from the show faceoff :eyes


----------



## veron

Mrs Salvatore said:


> My ideal mate is in the office right behind my desk.  I won't be posting a picture of him of course.


Lol, same here. Except his office is to the left of my desk


----------



## DistraughtOwl

PocketoAlice said:


> If only :mushy


Tsuzuku from mejibray!


----------



## romeoindespair




----------



## gopherinferno

Sebastian Stan
plz stop


----------



## uziq

melisandre pls


----------



## WillYouStopDave

gopherinferno said:


> Sebastian Stan
> plz stop


 OK. This gives me a little bit of hope. I don't think I can compete with this guy on sheer attractiveness but I don't look nearly that braindead. Well, OK. I kinda look like a stoned frog but still.


----------



## 2Milk

*Rihanna*









*Emma Watson*









sry, can't chose which one looks best.


----------



## Bored Alien

I suppose a creepy random pic i took off mine wouldn't be appropriate so i won't be doing that. . Maybe I'll draw a picture of her.


----------



## Kamikaze

I'm not gay... but I would probably become a ***** for Emily Browning. She's one of the most beautiful humans I've ever seen.


----------



## Nitrogen




----------



## AceEmoKid




----------



## Sean07

Julie Delpy's character in the Before trilogy is definitely how I envision my perfect girlfriend. Her character is just so beautiful inside and out.  WHY DO YOU HAVE TO BE A CHARACTER?


----------



## Riri11

my soulmate.


----------



## TheNord

I mean, I'll be totally honest.


----------



## Riri11

TheNord said:


> I mean, I'll be totally honest.


rawr.... can't deny that a nice butt on a guy is ideal


----------



## Riri11

LolaViola said:


>


meh.. this guy has a magical intriguing look to him.. deff my cup of tea


----------



## HIGHfrombeingSHY

Mirjam Weichselbraun, the host from Eurovision Song Contest last night.

She's such a cutie. Not only that she's beautiful, she has such a happy attitude also that makes her very attractive.


----------



## xxDark Horse

My "ideal girl"




























Ideal doesn't mean a thing though. What are the chances of meeting a girl who fits all of your physical qualities?


----------



## IrishDoll

komorikun said:


>


Beautiful eyes!!


----------



## IrishDoll

calichick said:


> This is my ideal mate.
> 
> He has dark hair and eyes, he's hairy in all the right places, he's tan, he's muscular, his eyebrows are full and his eyes are deep set. He has that look in his eyes. Of dominance. He's strong and tall and sexy.
> 
> Come to think of it, my dad kind of looked like this. I may just have a daddy complex.


Your dads/is that hot!!?... 
I only knew one friend with a hot dad growing up LOL and he wasnt quite to this guys level. >


----------



## IrishDoll

Memo to self... stop using SA picture uploads as eye candy fix LOL.


----------



## calichick

IrishDoll said:


> Your dads/is that hot!!?...
> I only knew one friend with a hot dad growing up LOL and he wasnt quite to this guys level. >


Yea, so hot.


----------



## Kamikaze

MMMMM YES :heart


----------



## TheClown7




----------



## Dilweedle




----------



## The Linux Guy

I think that as long as I look at models I'll never find "my ideal mate" What's the point? Sometimes I wonder what is the point of this thread?


----------



## DistraughtOwl

Something like this probably. I like fashionable/artistic types the most. ^_^


----------



## xxDark Horse




----------



## bad baby




----------



## jvanb00c




----------



## gopherinferno

aiden turner

how dare he


----------



## rymo




----------



## TwistedTransistor

Allison Miller is perfect for me.


----------



## nubly

Brenda Song. I mean damn.


----------



## natsucr7

Dilweedle said:


>


Who is she? *_*


----------



## natsucr7




----------



## May19

so bae


----------



## zendeva

this is actually my bf/friend Ed


----------



## Surly Wurly

kombo










braker


----------



## Kodi

<3


----------



## Sean07

Surly Wurly said:


> kombo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> braker


They could have called him the bookcover fish as not to judge him on his exterior or the Darwin fish as to celebrate all of natures wonders, even him.

But _NOOOOOO!_, they have to call him *Blobfish*. As if he's not sad enough already with his rancid little face, now people are going around jipping him with _Blobfish_ this and _Blobfish_ that, only adding insult to injury... disgusting.

Edit: Just to clarify, I'm calling the insult disgusting. Not the errrm... you know, not the blobfish. :um


----------



## zendeva

Males









Zachary Quinto

__









Prince Royce

---


----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## zendeva




----------



## 7th.Streeter

him and him https://timedotcom.files.wordpress....man-grammys.jpg?quality=65&strip=color&w=1012

man I'd love to get 2on with them lol...#no shame &#128513;&#128514;


----------



## CopadoMexicano

muscle milk would be my ideal mate. Id take her with me in the morning and feel better with the taurine, creatine monohydrate and so delicious

.


----------



## UniqueUserName

Sara Underwood









And...

Jessica Alba


----------



## TabbyTab




----------



## a degree of freedom

Since it's an older picture, it's cool if she's older now, whatever that looks like. Still perfect.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Bbpuff




----------



## alienjunkie

Elov said:


>


SAME


----------



## Citadeel

i like men in peppermint larry cosplays.


----------



## Don Aman

Blonde ✓
Striking Eyes ✓
Pale ✓
Round Face and Features ✓
Petite ✓
Pixie Hair Cut ✓
Wears a Bell Like She's a Cat ✓

It was taken at a S3RL rave too so she's probably a bit nerdy and not too uptight. I'd totally wait for this song to come on and just start dancing with her...


----------



## Orbiter

Do I look like I am in the position to have any standards?
I mean, apart from my low confidence and being an unemployed misfit.


----------



## indielife




----------



## LoneWolf14

Rachael Moore shes perfect! Sorry its so big..


----------



## LostinReverie

Sorry, but I've always had a thing for Jensen Ackles


----------



## Owlbear

LostInReverie said:


> Sorry, but I've always had a thing for Jenesn Ackles


Completely straight, but yes. Guy is an example to all of us.


----------



## Owlbear

Pardon my terrible censoring, but a gentleman shouldn't reveal too much.

This is an old friend of mine that I'm surprisingly still on good terms with. Not the same one I rant about at times; other woman. But she's a good example of my type - usually asian or latina, black hair, less bosom but more derriere, short, and spicy. This was her company's Christmas party. The woman farthest to the right.


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa

I don't have a definite type. Toro y Moi is a cutie though.


----------



## 10k




----------



## Hikikomori2014

Nothing far-fetched like a celebrity. She's more like the girl next-door, but in actuality, I had someone extremely similar to her before:


----------



## Joe

darkhoboelf said:


>


----------



## Findedeux

I am pretty sure the girl next door doesn't have breasts like those :grin2:



Hikikomori2014 said:


> Nothing far-fetched like a celebrity. She's more like the girl next-door, but in actuality, I had someone extremely similar to her before:


----------



## calichick

This is not my ideal mate per se but he looks like a guy I know who I have a massive crush on. I mean his black brows and big blue eyes and square jawline.

This guy looks like the man I've been writing about for the past 2 months on this board. Lol. Every time he comes to talk to me, I just melt a little bit.

And we were at our holiday party, and I whip around, and he's just staring at me, I'm like f****, blush hard, scramble away.

Yea. This dude.

I feel like after the first time we met, he was trying to come on to me multiple times, he even chased me down as I was emerging from the bathroom at my office just to ask me a question, but I'm SO awkward around him he makes my knees like JELL-O. Cute guy cute guy cute guy


----------



## NerdyNath

Jessica Glynne, I can't get enough of this perfect human being.


----------



## xxDark Horse

Her ideal mate










What she actually ends up with.


----------



## calichick

xxDark Horse said:


> Her ideal mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What she actually ends up with.


Not.

I actually think most young women could have Guy A types if they wanted to. There's a million of men who look like that in metropolitan areas.

Average 30-year old looking YUPPIE my friend.

[Staff Edit]


----------



## calichick

That had to be the fastest mod edit ever.


I know you guys love my posts :wink


----------



## Findedeux




----------



## Mondo_Fernando

This lady looks exactly like the lady I loved and she still looks like that last time I saw her -


----------



## Paper Samurai

calichick said:


> Not.
> 
> I actually think most young women could have Guy A types if they wanted to. There's a million of men who look like that in metropolitan areas.


...and half of them are gay and the other half are taken  !


----------



## Paper Samurai

calichick said:


> He's an average looking white man, my dear.
> 
> If that's what a woman is looking for, she can snatch it up in a heartbeat.


 I'm just messing with ya Cal ;-)

I gotta ask though, if there are indeed so many of these young stallions just floating around. Wouldn't that mean that virtually all women should be able to pair up and that female loneliness/frustration with the dating scene is an impossibility?

**Damn, did the mods ninja edit the above post?


----------



## calichick

Paper Samurai said:


> I'm just messing with ya Cal ;-)
> 
> I gotta ask though, if there are indeed so many of these young stallions just floating around. Wouldn't that mean that virtually all women should be able to pair up and that female loneliness/frustration with the dating scene is an impossibility?


And I'm messing with you 

I think that if all women wanted was a pretty boy, they would have no problem at all regardless of their own appearance. There's a million pretty boys out there with a nut sized Peabody brain attached.

Fortunately the world has an ironic undertone in it, that women don't only want sex, nor just a pretty face. It's not that they don't only want it, it's that we NEED more.

Something deeper. This thread is based purely on physical appearances. Women enjoy the finer things in life  pretty boy can only go so far....

If I could have elaborated on my own type, he's an MBA, he's ambitious, he's demure while at the same time confident. There's much more than meets the eye.

But I'm sure you know that. :grin2:


----------



## Memories of Silence




----------



## NeverOddOrEven




----------



## Mondo_Fernando

calichick said:


> And I'm messing with you
> 
> I think that if all women wanted was a pretty boy, they would have no problem at all regardless of their own appearance. There's a million pretty boys out there with a nut sized Peabody brain attached.
> 
> Fortunately the world has an ironic undertone in it, that women don't only want sex, nor just a pretty face. It's not that they don't only want it, it's that we NEED more.
> 
> Something deeper. This thread is based purely on physical appearances. Women enjoy the finer things in life  pretty boy can only go so far....
> 
> If I could have elaborated on my own type, he's an MBA, he's ambitious, he's demure while at the same time confident. There's much more than meets the eye.
> 
> But I'm sure you know that. :grin2:


Well, I hope you find that man.


----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## truant

I'll take one of these, please:










Cleans up nice, too:


----------



## Kamikaze

Dylan Sprouse










Never thought he was cute during his Suite Life of Zack and Cody days, but damn.... he grew up to be a straight up BABE


----------



## Findedeux

He sort of looks like Leo Dicaprio.

I guess that's why he looks 16.



Kamikaze said:


> Dylan Sprouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never thought he was cute during his Suite Life of Zack and Cody days, but damn.... he grew up to be a straight up BABE


----------



## Boby89

This thread is confusing. It seems everyone is posting men and women that are probably way way out of their league, that's not "ideal" it's more like fantasy 
The title should be post someone that you find very attractive.


----------



## Surly Wurly




----------



## Ape

*******, Caucasoid, *********!


----------



## SaladDays

this guy must've gotten laid so much when he was young :lol


----------



## truant

Boby89 said:


> This thread is confusing. It seems everyone is posting men and women that are probably way way out of their league, that's not "ideal" it's more like fantasy
> The title should be post someone that you find very attractive.


I've given this some thought and I've decided you're right. As an ugly person, I really have no right to post the picture of an attractive person as my "ideal" mate. So I've scoured the Internet searching for a suitable partner and I think I've finally found one on my level:










Not really sure I can nab this babe, though. I'm probably just being conceited.


----------



## mattmc

The term "ideal" is kind of misleading because I've liked a lot of women and it's not like they were all clones. Tiffany Alvord though is cute, likes cute things and Disney, and she seems silly and sweet. The fact that she is religious but probably not closed-minded doesn't hurt either.

Her or someone like her seems like a good fit for me. If there was such a thing as a good fit for someone whose as broken as I am.


----------



## peace_love

Kamikaze said:


> Dylan Sprouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never thought he was cute during his Suite Life of Zack and Cody days, but damn.... he grew up to be a straight up BABE


Awwww Zack and Cody!!! Lol.


----------



## peace_love

truant said:


> I've given this some thought and I've decided you're right. As an ugly person, I really have no right to post the picture of an attractive person as my "ideal" mate. So I've scoured the Internet searching for a suitable partner and I think I've finally found one on my level:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really sure I can nab this babe, though. I'm probably just being conceited.


Aaaaaahh!!!!


----------



## peace_love

sio said:


> I don't have a definite type. Toro y Moi is a cutie though.


This dude has to be black and Asian...am I right?


----------



## peace_love

Findedeux said:


>


What happened to Jennifer Lawrence? LOL


----------



## peace_love

Vincephil said:


> Last time I heard of him was when his nudes leaked.
> 
> His twitter response was funny.


LOL OMG!!! Those Disney kids are wild!!! Getting naked and smoking and sh*t. Who knew???


----------



## Findedeux

peace_love said:


> What happened to Jennifer Lawrence? LOL


----------



## peace_love

Findedeux said:


>


LOL!!!! Ok ok


----------



## unemployment simulator

Boby89 said:


> This thread is confusing. It seems everyone is posting men and women that are probably way way out of their league, that's not "ideal" it's more like fantasy
> The title should be post someone that you find very attractive.


well if mine is out of my league i'm seriously ****ed lol.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Emma Roberts is very pretty, but I was really crushing on her figuratively and literally scarred character Noelle in It's Kind of Funny Story.









Zooey Deschanel?


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa

peace_love said:


> This dude has to be black and Asian...am I right?


Correcto! African American and Philipino with a bit of adorableness mixed in there.


----------



## My Hearse

Kristamas Klousch.


----------



## M0rbid

^ ????


----------



## VanGogh

mattiemoocow said:


> Ugh
> girls like her [and so many others] are the reason i'm always going to hate myself
> How do females even get themselves to that level of perfection, she doesn't even have a single flaw and it's not fair, I swear it's like 80% of women are perfection and the rest of us are just screwed


I wouldn't call her perfect but she is hugely attractive. Very few women look like this, though. I think less than 1% of women are this attractive. The product-selling media wants you to believe that many many people are this good looking and want to make everyone feel like shyte if they don't look this good so that products can be sold.


----------



## zombixbambi

I'll share who I'd like that is slightly reasonably attainable but attractive










and who I'd adore that will never happen


----------



## The Crimson King




----------



## batman can

F*** I got lucky.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ damn. Yes you did, congrats bro.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Kevin001 said:


> ^^ damn. Yes you did, congrats bro.


:sigh


----------



## Kevin001

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> :sigh


What's wrong?


----------



## The Linux Guy

Kevin001 said:


> What's wrong?


I lost hope.


----------



## xxDark Horse

Some guy at work was showing me a picture of Mia Khalifa and I said to him tighten up. 

LOL


----------



## Mike555

I would post a direct picture of her but not..

I would die...


----------



## xxDark Horse

There, she looks pretty average looking to me. I like average.


----------



## Kamikaze

Damn this thread died... Well I'm reviving it with this beauty:


----------



## Overdrive

amen...


----------



## Overdrive

Elad said:


> ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> god bless you sweden


----------



## Bawsome

Overdrive said:


> amen...


i love a girl who can haul timber :grin2:


----------



## Bawsome




----------



## Overdrive

Bawsome said:


> i love a girl who can haul timber :grin2:


:lol


----------



## Calix64

Here is my type of girl


----------



## WillYouStopDave

It's interesting to me just how much clothing affects how attractive someone appears. I have a strong distaste for frilly and overly detailed clothing on women. Love the simple and plain look. The same woman looks totally different to me depending on what she's wearing.


----------



## ZombieIcecream

Bawsome said:


>


She's more beautiful with the blood splatter on her face for sure...
Btw, What film is she from. ? The photograph looks very "Battle Royale."


----------



## ZombieIcecream

xxDark Horse said:


> There, she looks pretty average looking to me. I like average.


I'm certainly getting Emily Blunt vibes. She's super adorable..


----------



## ZombieIcecream

peace_love said:


> This dude has to be black and Asian...am I right?


Yea ! his father is African American and his mother is Filipino. I've been digging his material for years..


----------



## ZombieIcecream

10k said:


>


How do you like her performance on "Scream Queens." ? I think she's pretty mediocre on AHS. I hope if her fans on here don't attack me for saying that. ;p


----------



## AffinityWing




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Karsten

Just some average looking girl.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

Look wise, my ideal is a hourglass shaped body type on the skinny side, wide hips, small waist. Something like this:










Well, it reminds me of my first gf, so I guess I was conditioned to like that body type ? Dunno, but after 2 years of relationship we were forced to break up cause I had an argument with her parents (the meds I took at the time gave me aggression as a side effect, and I also lacked diplomacy, so imagine the combination of those 2). Her parents interdict her to see me so...This is a pic of her, not showing face or something so I think it's ok to post, what can I say, close to perfection imo.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

yay for brunettes and dark eyes here :!


----------



## In The Shade




----------



## VanitysFiend

So I've spent the last hour or so reading through this thread and enjoying learning about the different looks and 'features' that people here find attractive, but it's also got me thinking about what type(s) of women I find attractive in a purely physical sense. So after about half an hours research and a great deal of deliberation I think she'd look something like this:








English glamour model India Reynolds. Dark haired Brunette, brown eyes, cute face, cute smile, slender build, little bit top heavy 

Thing is my current Limerent Object looks more like Bryce Dallas Howard...








...I swear she can even pull that same face, she's ridiculously sexy!


----------



## Kamikaze

VanitysFiend said:


> Thing is my current Limerent Object looks more like Bryce Dallas Howard...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...I swear she can even pull that same face, she's ridiculously sexy!


I've always thought Bryce was really beautiful! I love her as an actress too.


----------



## springbreeze1

The one in the middle BTW.

I used to compliment my wife by saying she looked like her.


----------



## JDsays

I like simple women.


----------



## farfegnugen




----------



## ZombieIcecream

Kamikaze said:


> I've always thought Bryce was really beautiful! I love her as an actress too.


She was magnificent in "Lady in the Water." ! I have such a girl crush on her.


----------



## VanitysFiend

Kamikaze said:


> I've always thought Bryce was really beautiful! I love her as an actress too.











Yeah, it's like imagine that only with a better smile, a nose ring, and occasionally flesh tunnels...


----------



## Timeylordy

This woman right here! Jenna Coleman, she is SOOO BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Trooper

Timeylordy said:


> This woman right here! Jenna Coleman, she is SOOO BEAUTIFUL!


Yes she is, and has a great personality to go with it. :love2


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## feels




----------



## JustThisGuy

^ Interesting. Going outside the box into video game fiction...



















Heavenly & Hellish. I want both.


----------



## The Library of Emma




----------



## AllTheSame

@The Library of Emma lmfao safe answer??


----------



## AllTheSame

I have absolutely no idea who this is but she reminds me of my crush from this site. Except my crush has slightly bigger boobs, and more dangerous curves >

Just. Absolutely. Stunningly. Beautiful. Almost as beautiful as my crush.


----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## The Library of Emma

@AllTheSame

hey, he's cute.


----------



## The Library of Emma

@Mc Borg

:laugh: very clever


----------



## AllTheSame

@The Library of Emma Meh. Not much fashion sense. If he's wearing clothes. And if he's not wearing clothes then he most def has nothing to brag about lol.


----------



## The Library of Emma

@AllTheSame

He's wearing a black onesie. Obvs. black is in. He looks like this guy underneath...


----------



## Just Lurking

VanitysFiend said:


> Thing is my current Limerent Object looks more like Bryce Dallas Howard...
> [http://www.ew.com/sites/default/fil...i/2015/10/21/jurassic-world.jpg?itok=20Ne7wIx
> ...I swear she can even pull that same face, she's ridiculously sexy!


Ooooh I loved her in Jurassic World


----------



## SplendidBob

Mc Borg said:


>


----------



## JustThisGuy

The Library of Emma said:


>


Setting your standards way too high. I mean, look at that guy! Perfectly symmetrical, head on his shoulders... He's going places.


----------



## Mc Borg

splendidbob said:


>


:lol


----------



## Timeylordy

Trooper said:


> Yes she is, and has a great personality to go with it. :love2


Yes, haha. I totally agree with you!


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

I'm obsessed.


----------



## Batcat

Yesh


----------



## Overdrive

ANX1 said:


> This -


You got good taste Mr ANX1


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Make my wish come true, all I want for Christmas is you!


----------



## Tabris




----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Overdrive said:


> You got good taste Mr ANX1


Thank you kind sir. 

First time I saw her my heart was racing like crazy and was in awe. Very few women do that to me, but she did it. So I guess that's what I like looks wise and women like that tend to be attracted to me.

Just seeing her move while wearing this romantic clothing -






:eek


----------



## SmartCar




----------



## waterfairy

:love2


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Worried Cat Milf said:


> I'm obsessed.


What a band.

-------------------------

I don't think I have an "ideal" look for a prospective partner. As long as I find them attractive, then that's all that matters. In saying that, I'm not a very particular person when it comes to this sort of stuff.

Save​


----------



## Tetragammon

Rachael Leigh Cook from "She's All That" always drove me crazy. Shortish brown hair, super cute face, petite body... Check, check and check. Bonus points for her character being a social outcast in the movie too.

Edit: Aaand I totally fell in love with that Ellen Page photo back on page 12 of this thread.


















Cute girls in casual wear?! Jeans and hoodie?! Yes please...


----------



## Kamikaze

So hot. Too bad he's batsh*t crazy


----------



## funnynihilist

Some old time names up in this thread


----------



## truant

truant said:


> Future Mrs. truant:


You won the battle, Harry, but you haven't won the war.

Haha. I forgot this thread even existed. Must have been watching Suits when I posted that.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

I like this one I saw in this thread.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Persephone The Dread said:


> Me and my food harem.


Yeah this'll still work.

I think I didn't post a serious answer before because at the time this was active and I paid attention (2014,) the answer was someone on this forum lol.


* *




https://www.socialanxietysupport.co...-look-wise-742906/index31.html#post1087304985

Post a pic of your ideal outfit thread.


----------



## andy1984

i mean not really but ok i have to post something after investing time in this thread now









this kind of intelligent looking









or an asian wearing vegetables (or possibly not wearing vegetables) - but less fake looking and less smiley








and i like colored hair (but otherwise prefer brunettes)

and if they smell like old books and mothballs, thats perfect

anyway i ought to stop there. i should have stopped at janeane garofalo


----------



## Persephone The Dread

andy1984 said:


> anyway i ought to stop there. i should have stopped at janeane garofalo


Lol I was watching this video a while back and he seems to just randomly run into her:


----------



## exceptionalfool

I don't really know what I'm doing, but, I, accept that. does anyone really. Know?


----------



## Kamikaze

exceptionalfool said:


> I don't really know what I'm doing, but, I, accept that. does anyone really. Know?


I think Courtney Love used to be attractive when she was younger. Cool voice too. But damn, she is as crazy as they come. Even her own father said it, lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Guess I'll post an actual response even though I was avoiding doing that but this forum is lacking in new threads all the time. It's repetitive because I basically never find new people attractive. When I do they don't really stick with me. In the last three years I've found 6 (?) people significantly attractive plus 2 others at a lower level but more than aesthetic attraction. Two of those weren't really about looks, one was mostly about looks. One is a fictional character and not really about looks though they're portrayed by someone who has aesthetics I tend to find attractive (slim, pale, long dark hair.) One I only found attractive in some photos where they had a certain kind of goth aesthetic and were overly sexualised, another is someone from a porn image I found and can't post here. Another thing is after some time I tend to lose attraction. Also not going to include 2D images.

This guy is the one I've found most attractive for the past few years:



















he was also really cute when younger but I like long black hair a lot which he has now.



















This is someone else from an album cover I found somewhere, I have no idea who that is or anything about the musicians everyone looks better in black/white anyway:










In 2014/2015 (approx,) I was very into Asian guys. I was watching more Japanese/Korean TV shows at the time and listening to music back then so was exposed to more, also lots of cute Asian guys around London. They tend to be slimmer and have dark hair which is also often longish in many cases and a bunch of famous guys actively try to project an androgynous aesthetic since that's more popular in Japan and Korea. My interest there was mostly visual since I didn't tend to focus on individuals much.

So one guy that sticks in my head cause he died on stage in Poland a few years ago :/ was in a queerbait band similar to t.A.T.u. but opposite sex. They were both attractive though. Not going to post cause feels weird now.

Here is another example, probably most attracted to the bassist in red:











I'm basically linking this cause I like the song hah:






I think the lead singer of this band is dead too man this is not great:


----------



## RedHouse

Lol I tend to gravitate towards women with huge curly dark hair.


----------



## hayes




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## cafune

i don't have 'a look' but i have this really odd personality thing and i know it when i 'see' it. like men that i'm really into are cut from some part of the same giant cloth or something. i don't have this thing about women tho.


----------



## Suchness

I don't really have an ideal type, I like all kinds but I won't lie, I do like a nice butt.



cafune said:


> i don't have 'a look' but i have this really odd personality thing and i know it when i 'see' it. like men that i'm really into are cut from some part of the same giant cloth or something. i don't have this thing about women tho.


And what might that be?


----------



## aqwsderf

Suchness said:


> I don't really have an ideal type, I like all kinds but I won't lie, I do like a nice butt.


I know your type:


----------



## Suchness

aqwsderf said:


> I know your type:


----------



## Lelouch Lamperouge

Margaret Qualley



























TTSP said:


>


She is drop dead gorgeous, I can't stop staring.



Russian Red said:


> ]


She has me hot and bothered, those eyes and that neck. damn.



Elad said:


>


That is too high maintenance, i'd be super insecure walking around with that



NoHeart said:


> Get in my bed right now! You psychosis only makes my penis harder!


She looks like Anne from Persona 5 which is a total mommy yasss for me



Mersault said:


>


Classy



xxDark Horse said:


> There, she looks pretty average looking to me. I like average.


I love that plain look too xxDark Horse, that's gf material there. 
She's really cute and looks like she would be a good mother.
Definitely a lifelong mate

P.S. Yes I did go through the entire thread.
Do not underestiMATE how thirsty I can be.


----------



## cafune

Suchness said:


> And what might that be?


oh, y'know, super obnoxious, kinda misogynistic, hates conversations w depth, sexually restrained, etc. etc.


----------



## Suchness

cafune said:


> oh, y'know, super obnoxious, kinda misogynistic, hates conversations w depth, sexually restrained, etc. etc.


Thanks, now I know how to act around you. Ahh women, can't live with em, can't live without em.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

Kacey Musgraves from High horse










Everytime. i look up Kacey, she always looks.diffeeent in every photo. The one above is one of the most I like how she looks.


----------



## Lohikaarme

KILOBRAVO said:


> Kacey Musgraves from High horse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everytime. i look up Kacey, she always looks.diffeeent in every photo. The one above is one of the most I like how she looks.


Not to **** on your preferences or anything, but in this picture she wears heavy makeup and looks a bit airbrushed. In reality she probably looks much different without it. Are we really in love with the person or an extremely curated version of them?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

^ well this is ideal mate not realistic mate lol. Also I guess this thread got moved although it probably makes more sense in this section.

I was going to post more serious examples, but maybe some other time. Since ****posting is more fun.










^ Obviously the skeleton


----------



## blue2

Persephone The Dread said:


> ^ Obviously the skeleton


... A skeleton should be pretty easy to get, I'm a good digger : /... or maybe you want a fresh one, I'm not overly fond of peeling a fresh human though.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

blue2 said:


> ... A skeleton should be pretty easy to get, I'm a good digger : /... or maybe you want a fresh one, I'm not overly fond of peeling a fresh human though.


Would probably need to be fresh. I find that has the most potential for necromantic rituals.


----------



## truant

Persephone The Dread said:


> Would probably need to be fresh. I find that has the most potential for necromantic rituals.


And they say necromance is dead.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

truant said:


> And they say necromance is dead.


lol that's great.


----------



## blue2

Persephone The Dread said:


> Would probably need to be fresh. I find that has the most potential for necromantic rituals.


Why is that I wonder ? I guess bonesy wouldn't fall apart as easy, maybe the life force didn't completely dispel yet ? Could takes a few days, so still has potential to attract dark forces.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I don't have a picture of an ideal mate looks-wise, although I swoon over women with dark hair and features with fairer skin. So I guess white brunette women and Asians. That would make sense as all of my ex partners have been brunettes.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

truant said:


> And they say necromanc*y* is dead.


Well it is some dead for some of the time at least.

Edit: Haha, I had the audacity to correct your grammar and then go on to make a mistake myself.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

Lohikaarme said:


> Not to **** on your preferences or anything, but in this picture she wears heavy makeup and looks a bit airbrushed. In reality she probably looks much different without it. Are we really in love with the person or an extremely curated version of them?


The person's attracted to what they see and what I see in the pic (and the video from what that pic is taken from) is the very rare occasion I find another person aesthetically atyractive. that happens very rarely for me. And Of course there's makeup. That enhances the attractiveness of the person. Isn't that a big reason people wear makeup? To enhance their appearance?

I'm sure that Kacey or anyone else looks not as good when she's got no makeup on and just got outta bed at 7 Am with a hangover :lol


----------



## KILOBRAVO

Persephone The Dread said:


> Would probably need to be fresh. I find that has the most potential for necromantic rituals.


 Jeffrey Dahmer, Ed Gein. Maybe you'd have gotten along with those guys just swell, Perce.


----------



## probably offline




----------



## Persephone The Dread

KILOBRAVO said:


> Jeffrey Dahmer, Ed Gein. Maybe you'd have gotten along with those guys just swell, Perce.


Well Dahmer was an alcoholic and drunk people make me uncomfortable, but I'm sure if he was alive today and not drinking we could have had a conversation on discord about our weird sexualities, and I could share mind control erotica with him (I don't think necrophilia was the most important part of his sexuality, like quote 'Forensic psychiatrist Dr. Phillip Resnick testified that Dahmer did not suffer from primary necrophilia because he preferred live sexual partners as evidenced by his efforts to create unresistant, submissive sexual partners devoid of rational thought and to whose needs he did not have to cater.') and see if he manages to control himself (doubtful right, maybe if he gets off testosterone and onto estrogen as his dominant hormone supply to lower that sex drive. But he was a sadist and I'm not sure a male sadist would be easy to convince. The most sadistic guy I've spoken to certainly wouldn't he was like really fixated on his masculinity too.) Of course his first murder was 18 so I'd have to get there super quick but there was a big gap after that before he clearly stopped trying to repress and committed most of the murders. You've got to get in their quick with the alternatives and hope things don't dissolve later. But the problem with sexual crimes is mostly impulse control and substance abuse. It sets apart the functional psychos from the psychos I guess.

These days he might be a school shooter:

https://@www.youtube.com/watch?v=hsv-DsU5X8c


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256595676684845057
lol that twitter thread, the comments too (found it a few days ago and this reminded me.)



> the I don't like mondays girl was also a red head, just sayin
> 
> 
> 
> such an oddly specific yet accurate reply
Click to expand...




> very sexist how school shootings are thought of as a male thing these days, all the boys that shoot up schools are just following the path that Brenda Spencer pioneered


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## wmu'14

If she's not interested in me, I don't want her, so it's hard to post ideal but I will comment on this one:



xxDark Horse said:


> There, she looks pretty average looking to me. I like average.


I think consensus would consider her more than average. Ugh, she's perfect <3


----------



## love is like a dream

* *


----------



## Karsten




----------



## funnynihilist

Karsten said:


>


She has a big nose :teeth


----------



## KILOBRAVO

wmu'14 said:


> If she's not interested in me, I don't want her, so it's hard to post ideal but I will comment on this one:
> 
> I think consensus would consider her more than average. Ugh, she's perfect <3


Yeah she's kinda cute and n that pic. Whoever she is. Who is she?

Imagining her dressed up and makeup and hair done, tho. Cute factor increases like 10 times. I've seen how makeup/dress\hair done firsthand transforms some women.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

iAmCodeMonkey said:


>


Don't you have an "almost" or a girlfriend?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Also reminded me of Teldryn Sero he's looking pretty current as well:










probably ideal body/outfit:










I feel bad objectifying crywank he seems too cute for that, and he's also not crywank anymore what's his name though while he gets another stage name? I don't know oh it's James they have a Wikipedia page now that was apparently nominated for deletion in 2019 how rude



> I am unable to find significant discussion of this band in multiple reliable sources. Google search brings up fewer than 100 results, mainly entries in social media, music streaming sites, and event announcements. Some blog posts. There is one article in VICE, a short notice about their new video, but I don't think that's sufficient to meet WP:GNG or WP:NBAND.


Shut up wikipedia nobody asked you. You don't know because you're not a cool kid. They are anti-folk legends.

OK this post is now an advert I like this

Let's post some other people who are more famous/fictional also aren't the other musician. Oh wait I don't find people attractive. *tumbleweed*






I want someone to make a tumbleweed video like the above but with this music:






anyway 2d














































I just like this gif (I was looking through my bookmarks)


----------



## AffinityWing

Hashiyasume Atsuko from BISH


----------



## blue2




----------



## MCHB

Torn between Lana Del Rey and Ellie Goulding! :smile2:


----------



## cafune

Persephone The Dread said:


> probably ideal body/outfit:
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EXsO6daXsAgGtWu?format=jpg&name=900x900[img]
> 
> I feel bad objectifying crywank he seems too cute for that, and he's also not crywank anymore what's his name though while he gets another stage name? I don't know oh it's James they have a Wikipedia page now that was apparently [URL=https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Talk:Crywank]nominated for deletion in 2019 how rude[/URL][/quote]
> 
> i gasped, in a good way.
> 
> are you telling me ^ and v are the same person 'O_O' clearly my glasses aren't working.
> 
> [img]https://imgur.com/ZCyHvZi.jpg


----------



## Persephone The Dread

cafune said:


> i gasped, in a good way.
> 
> are you telling me ^ and v are the same person 'O_O' clearly my glasses aren't working.


Yeah I mostly just listened to Crywank's music on YT but ended up browsing twitter more recently and sometimes presents pretty androgynous. Also recently discovered they're non-binary (this is gradually becoming a reoccurring theme.)










Wait I already posted music. It's very soundtrack of my life but not quite angry enough (except the second song I linked in the other post.)











Also this cover:






#nightwalk #UK mental illness

This is one of my favourites too:






"You say you're bored, want dominating, and I just stare and flinch"






/song spam.


----------



## 10k

just kidding... someone like emma roberts would be nice


----------



## cafune

Persephone The Dread said:


> Yeah I mostly just listened to Crywank's music on YT but ended up browsing twitter more recently and sometimes presents pretty androgynous. Also recently discovered they're non-binary (this is gradually becoming a reoccurring theme.)
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Eao-G4lXsAAi4N0?format=jpg&name=900x900[img]
> 
> Wait I already posted music. It's very soundtrack of my life but not quite angry enough (except the second song I linked in the other post.)
> 
> [url]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EEyCwKwPB4c[url]
> 
> [url]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2LQSJhmdonc[url]
> 
> Also this cover:
> 
> [url]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HY-W-IcKxMc[url]
> 
> #nightwalk #UK mental illness
> 
> This is one of my favourites too:
> 
> [url]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_VQ7h_2UAw[url]
> 
> "You say you're bored, want dominating, and I just stare and flinch"
> 
> [url]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HkPQ7iLDoNg[url]
> 
> /song spam.[/quote]
> 
> lol, i'm always game for listening to music. i especially enjoyed those last two songs. 'song for a guilty sadist' feels (perhaps too much) like it was written for someone like me. how have i never heard of this band before. thank you for sharing :3


----------



## Persephone The Dread

cafune said:


> lol, i'm always game for listening to music. i especially enjoyed those last two songs. 'song for a guilty sadist' feels (perhaps too much) like it was written for someone like me. how have i never heard of this band before. thank you for sharing :3


I think they were pretty underground for most of their career. Sadly they're breaking up now, they were going to do their last tour this year in the UK and US but covid meant postponing a bunch of dates, but I think they'll probably still make music separately.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

10k said:


> just kidding... someone like emma roberts would be nice


 I took a computer class in the early 90s and there was a basic electronics class being taught next door (so we would mingle with the associate degree people on break). Oscilloscopes were even prohibitively expensive then and they were probably pretty crappy compared to what you could get now.The oscilloscopes they had then looked like stone age technology compared to that.

EDIT - Oh dear. I got curious about Emma Roberts (I didn't know who she is) and looked her up.










When I first saw her, I thought "hot!" and then I thought "Hey. She looks familiar. She reminds me of Julia Roberts". And then, of course, the name hit me and I read her bio and found that Eric Roberts is her dad. And that was strange because I remember when I used to have the hots for Julia Roberts and then I saw him and I wondered if she looks like him or he looks like her.










Anyway, that face is more attractive on a female for sure. :lol


----------



## 10k

@WillYouStopDave thanks for the answer! 
the 90's sounds such a good decade... I don't know why.

I didn't know those things about Emma Roberts! Nice to know, thanks


----------



## KangalLover

Thicc girls for the win <3


----------



## KILOBRAVO

Persephone The Dread said:


> probably ideal body/outfit:


Omg. I think I have the same underwear . Lol. Authentic apparell. I think I got it from Peacocks. :lol

And who the heck says guys can't wear crop tops!?!?!? Those abs are acceptable enough to show off


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Yes, very acceptable abs.


----------



## Sekiro




----------



## aqwsderf

Sekiro said:


>


Very sexy


----------



## Sekiro

aqwsderf said:


> Very sexy


sketti :high5


----------



## KILOBRAVO

aqwsderf said:


> Very sexy


Food can be sexy?

Waawwwwww. #mindblown lol

Altho, I'm *really* sure how....

Well people say cars and other objects can be sexy, but that's all something I just don't *get*. Lol. Like how?


----------



## KILOBRAVO

10k said:


>


Just as you're on the same wavelength!!!!! :lol

She's sending you signals!!! :lol

The sines are good she likes you!!!! :lol


----------



## aqwsderf

KILOBRAVO said:


> Food can be sexy?
> 
> Waawwwwww. #mindblown lol
> 
> Altho, I'm *really* sure how....
> 
> Well people say cars and other objects can be sexy, but that's all something I just don't *get*. Lol. Like how?


It always leaves me smiling and satisfied


----------



## 10k

KILOBRAVO said:


> Just as you're on the same wavelength!!!!! :lol
> 
> She's sending you signals!!! :lol
> 
> The sines are good she likes you!!!! :lol


LOL you made my day haha :grin2: :grin2:

thanks mate!


----------



## KILOBRAVO

aqwsderf said:


> It always leaves me smiling and satisfied


Err, oh I see. 

Once in my lifetime I do remember having an unexpected physical reaction to a new York vanilla cheesecake. I'd never had one before and the first time I tried it, I can't remember having ever such an emotional/physical reaction it was soooooo good. I strongly remember having some, err, stirrings "down below" such was the pleasure of eating this amazingly amazing pudding. I'm not kidding, that actually happened. It was a bit odd at the same time. :lol I've never experienced, err, any sort of physical reaction to something like food ever again. And I've had new York vanilla cheesecake again after that time and there was no , err, repeat. Must've been some sort of pleasure brain crossover thing happened and some.sort of brain signal got sent the wrong way or something. :lol. Very odd experiance.


----------



## andy1984




----------



## Scrub-Zero

andy1984 said:


>


A lusty Argonian maid.


----------



## aqwsderf

KILOBRAVO said:


> Err, oh I see.
> 
> Once in my lifetime I do remember having an unexpected physical reaction to a new York vanilla cheesecake. I'd never had one before and the first time I tried it, I can't remember having ever such an emotional/physical reaction it was soooooo good. I strongly remember having some, err, stirrings "down below" such was the pleasure of eating this amazingly amazing pudding. I'm not kidding, that actually happened. It was a bit odd at the same time.  I've never experienced, err, any sort of physical reaction to something like food ever again. And I've had new York vanilla cheesecake again after that time and there was no , err, repeat. Must've been some sort of pleasure brain crossover thing happened and some.sort of brain signal got sent the wrong way or something. . Very odd experiance.


Sometimes being a guy sounds like more fun.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I actually mass posted a bunch of food earlier in the thread from various food porn blogs I was paying attention to at the time but for the record I don't find food arousing or at least not that food at that time. That was just food love.

I think ice lollies are the most sexual food. Also strawberries. Quite stereotypical.


----------



## Barakiel

I haven't gotten much energy from coffee lately, and I'm worried that it's because I've started taking zoloft again (with bupropion this time around). Am I just gonna have to deal with being tired all day for the forseeable future?


----------



## KILOBRAVO

aqwsderf said:


> Sometimes being a guy sounds like more fun.


Maybe it sounded fun, but not really. It was more a weird mix of intense food pleasure resolving to "what the heck is happening down there and why?". No. I think being a woman sounds more fun. Well, at least if I could opt out of the menstruation bit, then yes. Lol. And pregnancy doesn't sound like a barrel of laughs.



Persephone The Dread said:


> .
> 
> I think ice lollies are the most sexual food. Also strawberries. Quite stereotypical.


Ice lollies? Lol. I never thought of that. Icy, freezing, wet, melty things. OK, so mayybeeee it's their shape that makes you think that? But I still kinda don't get it.

Strawberries? Well they're red and they taste bloody amazing with sugar and cream, but there's nothing whatsoever sexual about those things as far as I feel.

I just don't attach sexy ideas to ANYTHING at all such as objects, foods, cars, etc, like other people seem to. The only thing I see that should be sexy would be an attractive human. Like if people say, "Oh, that is a sexy car.." Or something like that, I just totally fail to see how/why? How CAN it be? It's an inanimate object.

Altho, having said that, a cucumber resembles you know what, but it's not sexy. It's just kinda an amusing reminder. Lol

It's probably common for asexual people to be the same to just not attach sexual connotations to things that are nothing to do with sex directly.


----------



## blue2

Persephone The Dread said:


> I think ice lollies are the most sexual food. Also strawberries. Quite stereotypical.


Interesting, I was gonna post another video thats ok for YouTube, probably borderline on the rules here though, so thunderbirds are go!!


----------



## Persephone The Dread

KILOBRAVO said:


> Maybe it sounded fun, but not really. It was more a weird mix of intense food pleasure resolving to "what the heck is happening down there and why?". No. I think being a woman sounds more fun. Well, at least if I could opt out of the menstruation bit, then yes. Lol. And pregnancy doesn't sound like a barrel of laughs.
> 
> Ice lollies? Lol. I never thought of that. Icy, freezing, wet, melty things. OK, so mayybeeee it's their shape that makes you think that? But I still kinda don't get it.
> 
> Strawberries? Well they're red and they taste bloody amazing with sugar and cream, but there's nothing whatsoever sexual about those things as far as I feel.
> 
> I just don't attach sexy ideas to ANYTHING at all such as objects, foods, cars, etc, like other people seem to. The only thing I see that should be sexy would be an attractive human. Like if people say, "Oh, that is a sexy car.." Or something like that, I just totally fail to see how/why? How CAN it be? It's an inanimate object.
> 
> Altho, having said that, a cucumber resembles you know what, but it's not sexy. It's just kinda an amusing reminder. Lol
> 
> It's probably common for asexual people to be the same to just not attach sexual connotations to things that are nothing to do with sex directly.


I think it's just a lot of people use them sexily in media tbh, same with strawberries. Also some softcore porn thing I saw once.



blue2 said:


> Interesting, I was gonna post another video thats ok for YouTube, probably borderline on the rules here though, so thunderbirds are go!!


They used to give away free toy cars with ice lollies? Things really have gone down hill pfft.


----------



## aqwsderf

KILOBRAVO said:


> Maybe it sounded fun, but not really. It was more a weird mix of intense food pleasure resolving to "what the heck is happening down there and why?". No. I think being a woman sounds more fun. Well, at least if I could opt out of the menstruation bit, then yes. Lol. And pregnancy doesn't sound like a barrel of laughs.


Remember those baby kicks? I think you just proved my point lol


----------



## truant

KILOBRAVO said:


> I just don't attach sexy ideas to ANYTHING at all such as objects, foods, cars, etc, like other people seem to. The only thing I see that should be sexy would be an attractive human. Like if people say, "Oh, that is a sexy car.." Or something like that, I just totally fail to see how/why? How CAN it be? It's an inanimate object.


I don't think people mean it literally, as in "this car is sexually arousing me". It's just another way of saying "this car is amazing" or "this car is beautiful". I've never used it any other way.

As far as food goes, there is a sensual aspect to eating, so people are usually performing substitution. Most people don't find the ice lollies sexually arousing; what's arousing is imagining something in the place of the lollie. (I feel like I'm explaining the obvious, but I'm already here, so...) Strawberries are roughly the size and shape of a glans. You can find probably thousands of images like this online:










From _Tess of the D'Urbervilles_, by Thomas Hardy:



> ...he asked her if she liked strawberries.
> 'Yes,' said Tess, 'when they come.'
> 'They are already here.' D'Urberville began gathering specimens of the fruit for her, handing them back to her as he stooped; and, presently, selecting a specially fine product of the 'British Queen' variety, he stood up and held it by the stem to her mouth.
> 'No-no!' she said quickly, putting her fingers between his hand and her lips. 'I would rather take it in my own hand.'
> 'Nonsense!' he insisted; and in a slight distress she parted her lips and took it in.


Pretty racy stuff for 1891.

I do think there's comparable sensuality in eating. Not that eating cheesecake is sexually arousing, but that it's an analogous experience in the dimension of food. Hence "food porn". People say "eargasm" for particularly satisfying music, too. When a sensory experience becomes particularly pleasing, it can resemble sexual stimulation, so people use sexual terms to describe it, but I don't think many people mean it's actually sexually stimulating them. I love cheesecake, but it doesn't get me hot and bothered.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

truant said:


> I don't think people mean it literally, as in "this car is sexually arousing me". It's just another way of saying "this car is amazing" or "this car is beautiful". I've never used it any other way.
> 
> As far as food goes, there is a sensual aspect to eating, so people are usually performing substitution. Most people don't find the ice lollies sexually arousing; what's arousing is imagining something in the place of the lollie. (I feel like I'm explaining the obvious, but I'm already here, so...) Strawberries are roughly the size and shape of a glans. You can find probably thousands of images like this online:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From _Tess of the D'Urbervilles_, by Thomas Hardy:
> 
> Pretty racy stuff for 1891.
> 
> I do think there's comparable sensuality in eating. Not that eating cheesecake is sexually arousing, but that it's an analogous experience in the dimension of food. Hence "food porn". People say "eargasm" for particularly satisfying music, too. When a sensory experience becomes particularly pleasing, it can resemble sexual stimulation, so people use sexual terms to describe it, but I don't think many people mean it's actually sexually stimulating them. I love cheesecake, but it doesn't get me hot and bothered.


Ok well I see what you mean, kinda, about the car analogy. But still, I'd only ever attach "amazing" or "nice" to the car. I'd never say it was "sexy" because I still see it only as an inanimate object that I wouldn't use sexy to desceibe it because sexy still conjures up some form of sexual connotations. Otherwise, why use THAT word?. Ok, so maybe not literally " I find this car arousing and I want to hump it." But kind of a much lower-level meaning based on the same idea? .

Another similar thing that I absolutely hate is when people describe boats and yachts and cars as "oh, she's a beauty." Oh" I need to take her into the garage to get her fixed today." Ugh, please. I hate people describing those sorts of things as she. Why do they humanise things like yachts , boats, and cars? I'd always refer to boats, yachts, and cars as "it". "it's a beauty. "I need to take it into the garage to get it fixed." And I'd still say "it" no matter how fond of it I was.

See, the strawberry thing, never occured to me in a million years that a strawberry looks like the end of a penis .  I've had strawberries God knows how many times and I've never thought of anything sexual related to them. Maybe because they're red and shaped a bit like a heart, then I've maybe thought of them as something appropriate you'd share on valentine's Day etc.... And even the pic above, all I see is someone about to embark on the pleasure which is the tastes of strawberries. I see it as just an advertisement for strawberries. You could just as easily swap that for a broccoli or a boiled potato lol and it'd only symbolise to me the fact that that food exists.There's nothing much sexual to me in that pic at all.....but now you've mentioned the glans thing, you've taken away some of my innocence.!!!! You've made me see something I dont think I would've seen before :\. LOL

So maybe I'm not sexual enough? Maybe I miss sexual cues or sexual symbolisms sometimes. I don't think I have a very sexual mind. Or like I said, maybe I just don't sexualize things beyond actual sex/ attractive people, etc . Maybe an asexuality trait.

The thing about the cheesecake I think was just some sensory mix-up my brain did where the pleasure of the cake was so intense taste and texture-wise, so pleasing in a food experiance way, that maybe some pleasure paths or some nervous system thing fired and sent some unexpected triggering down below? Lol. That's all I can think of. I didn't go into the cheesecake thing already aroused. And that's never happened again.

I suppose what's going to happen now is I'm going to go on another of my research bouts to try to find out why men get non-sexual-related erections. I think I remember reading long ago that in the fight or flight response part of the autonomic nervous system, that intense fear can induce erections in men. It's one of the reasons that men can be raped. If you stimulate the man against his will and he's struggling to escape, fear, he can actually still get hard and orgasm because the pathway for that isn't totally under conscious control. So im surmising some cross-connected pleasure pathway thing happened and that's why the cheesecake thing came about. I can never honesty remember having such an intense emotional pleasure response to a food in the same way as I did that day.

Hmm I wonder if people on certain recreational drugs that induce intense emotions, they get unexpected erections as well?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

> You could just as easily swap that for a broccoli or a boiled potato lol


No those foods are much less aesthetically appealing lol. (Literally to describe how boring and lacking in sexual appeal I am I've compared myself to a potato. Although that's kind of mean to the potatoes and they do taste nice.) You know some fruit etc basically evolved to be appealing to animals? So they would eat the fruit and then help spread their seeds:

https://www.nytimes.com/2018/10/09/science/fruit-color-evolution.html

>.>

It's been very successful when you think about it. From a strawberry plant's perspective Humans are their slaves. Farming the strawberries.



> So maybe I'm not sexual enough? Maybe I miss sexual cues or sexual symbolisms sometimes. I don't think I have a very sexual mind. Or like I said, maybe I just don't sexualize things beyond actual sex/ attractive people, etc . Maybe an asexuality trait.


I don't think that's it, not being able to pick up on cues like this is common with stuff like autism.

Anyway I'm not a normal one since I've been sexually attracted to the idea of Humanoid plants before and used to have sexual fantasies involving plants and Humanoid plants having sex with Humans (not me, voyeuristic ones.) I still like stuff like this:

*insert fan art picture if I ever find it.*

edit:

[edit again cause I have no idea if the image is OK it's very cartoonish/unrealistic in art style but has Loki with flowers and branches embedded in him and blood. And I'm not really a very good judge so.)

I think I found that image around the same time I started reading parts of The Torture Garden (not the whole thing because I stopped reading books like normal people eg: reading the whole book, a while ago.)

"Why, flowers are violent, cruel, terrible, splendid...like love."


----------



## blue2

Persephone The Dread said:


> No those foods are much less aesthetically appealing lol. (Literally to describe how boring and lacking in sexual appeal I am I've compared myself to a potato. Although that's kind of mean to the potatoes and they do taste nice.)


How can you describe yourself as boring though when you obviously think so many varied & interesting things, I get how in real life you probably seem boring because of your issues & not being able to express yourself in that way.

Sexual appeal is subjective anyway.



> Anyway I'm not a normal one since I've been sexually attracted to the idea of Humanoid plants before and used to have sexual fantasies involving plants and Humanoid plants having sex with Humans (not me, voyeuristic ones.)


See this is what I'm talking about, this is great &#128578;


----------



## Persephone The Dread

blue2 said:


> How can you describe yourself as boring though when you obviously think so many varied & interesting things, I get how in real life you probably seem boring because of your issues & not being able to express yourself in that way.
> 
> Sexual appeal is subjective anyway.
> 
> See this is what I'm talking about, this is great &#128578;


Oh I meant in a specific context I know I'm a bit too weird/creepy to be completely boring in an everyday sense lol >.> but thanks.


----------



## melancholyscorpio

Women who look like her. I like Middle Eastern & Mediterranean women.


----------

